# Ukrainian Arms Industry



## Superboy

I quote:

"This should be a boon to the domestic defense industry, which has, thus far, had to export almost 100 percent of its products, even though 53 percent of Ukrainian military hardware was over 25 years old, and only 1.2 percent of the military’s equipment was newer than 10 years (business.ua, April 21)."

Ukraine to Develop Defense Industry Without Russia | The Jamestown Foundation

That's pretty bad.  No armor piercing bullets like Russian 7N22 that can counter Russian Ratnik armor which by the way is Class 6 protection compared to American Interceptor body armor which is Class 3 I think.

No jet engine. No plane. No tank. No ship. No sub. No helicopter. Best they have is BTR-4 APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

can this ratnik armor stop a bullet to the face???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

C130 said:


> can this ratnik armor stop a bullet to the face???




Such an injury is not fatal.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> I quote:
> 
> "This should be a boon to the domestic defense industry, which has, thus far, had to export almost 100 percent of its products, even though 53 percent of Ukrainian military hardware was over 25 years old, and only 1.2 percent of the military’s equipment was newer than 10 years (business.ua, April 21)."
> 
> Ukraine to Develop Defense Industry Without Russia | The Jamestown Foundation
> 
> That's pretty bad.  No armor piercing bullets like Russian 7N22 that can counter Russian Ratnik armor which by the way is Class 6 protection compared to American Interceptor body armor which is Class 3 I think.
> 
> No jet engine. No plane. No tank. No ship. No sub. No helicopter. Best they have is BTR-4 APC.


WHere did China get gas turbines. Where did Pakistan get MBTs. Where did China get its Zubr's? Iran's AN-140 etc.
Check Sipri > arms transfer database > arms exports Ukraine 2000 on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> WHere did China get gas turbines. Where did Pakistan get MBTs. Where did China get its Zubr's? Iran's AN-140 etc.
> Check Sipri > arms transfer database > arms exports Ukraine 2000 on.




Those were developed by Russians, not by Ukrainians. Ukrainians can't build them. Ukrainians sold some used ones from the Soviet days for some cheap bucks.


----------



## Special Delivery

Pakistanis bought hundreds of tanks from Ukraine in the 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Special Delivery said:


> Pakistanis bought hundreds of tanks from Ukraine in the 90s.




T-80UD. Very good tank. Ukrainians can't build any tank because T-80 developed by Russians.


----------



## Special Delivery

I'm pretty sure they can build tanks (T-84) they just don't have the infrastructure or funds to mass produce.


----------



## Superboy

Special Delivery said:


> I'm pretty sure they can build tanks (T-84) they just don't have the infrastructure or funds to mass produce.




Now they can't. They can't make electronics like optics and computers and laser devices and high power diesel engines. Those were imported from Russia. T-84 Oplot M the best Ukrainian built tank. Very advanced. Like Leclerc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Amazing tank for its time. I thought KMDB's capabilities were more robust as they claim they can build a lot of shit.


----------



## Superboy

Special Delivery said:


> Amazing tank for its time. I thought KMDB's capabilities were more robust as they claim they can build a lot of shit.




I haven't seen any T-84 Oplot M in battle this year. I don't think any of them works without importing stuffs from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Penguin said:


> WHere did China get gas turbines. Where did Pakistan get MBTs. Where did China get its Zubr's? Iran's AN-140 etc.
> Check Sipri > arms transfer database > arms exports Ukraine 2000 on.


Gas turbine engine for tank are crapped. They eat fuel like no tomorrow. The Chinese VT-4 tank with Chinese made 1300hp disel engine solved the pakistan army problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Those were developed by Russians, not by Ukrainians. Ukrainians can't build them. Ukrainians sold some used ones from the Soviet days for some cheap bucks.


Really? So, how come the FIRST Russian made GTu's are from 2007? Perhaps because "In soviet time Nikolaev based Zorya Mashproject used to specialize on building naval turbines for the soviet Navy."?
Russian Navy to get Russia’s first naval gas turbines - English pravda.ru

"The T-84 is the latest Ukrainian development of the T-80 series, designed by KMDB in Kharkiv. A main design objective was to make Ukraine's arms industry independent of Russia's, after resulting difficulties in fulfilling a contract to supply T-80UD tanks to Pakistan"
T-84 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Beast said:


> Gas turbine engine for tank are crapped. They eat fuel like no tomorrow. The Chinese VT-4 tank with Chinese made 1300hp disel engine solved the pakistan army problem.


Forget Gtu's for tanks. What do you think the new Chinese major surface ships use.....

052B
*Propulsion* - 2 x Zorya-Mashproekt DN80 gas-turbines
2 x MTU Friedrichshafen 12V 1163TB83 diesels
052C
2 DN80 / 2 QC-280 gas turbines each generating 24 MW / 28 MW and
2 MTU Friedrichshafen 12V 1163TB83 diesels each generating 5 MW
052D
Two QC-280 gas turbine engines, each generates 28MW of power and two MTU 20V 956TB92 diesel engines, each generates 6 MW of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine used to be the biggest ship builder in the USSR, no? Now Ukraine cannot build a single ship


----------



## Penguin

Zubr for Greece: four ships. Three vessels were commissioned in 2001: the _Kefalonia_ (L180) was purchased used from the Russian Navy and upgraded, the _Ithaki_ (L181) which was completed in Ukraine, and the _Zakynthos_ (L183) which was built in Russia. A fourth vessel, the _Kerkyra_ (L182), was launched in June 2004 at St. Petersburg yard and was commissioned in January 2005. I.e. ALSO BUILT IN UKRAINE.
Zubr-class LCAC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> Zubr for Greece: four ships. Three vessels were commissioned in 2001: the _Kefalonia_ (L180) was purchased used from the Russian Navy and upgraded, the _Ithaki_ (L181) which was completed in Ukraine, and the _Zakynthos_ (L183) which was built in Russia. A fourth vessel, the _Kerkyra_ (L182), was launched in June 2004 at St. Petersburg yard and was commissioned in January 2005. I.e. ALSO BUILT IN UKRAINE.
> Zubr-class LCAC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Can't build anymore Zubr. Too much corruption and brain drain.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> I haven't seen any T-84 Oplot M in battle this year. I don't think any of them works without importing stuffs from Russia.



Duh, see current operators T-84 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Ukrainian Ground Forces has 10 T-84 Oplot-M in service
The Royal Thai Army has 5 T-84 Oplot-M in service

What are the odds of seeing Oplot in combat therefore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> Duh, see current operators T-84 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The Ukrainian Ground Forces has 10 T-84 Oplot-M in service
> The Royal Thai Army has 5 T-84 Oplot-M in service
> 
> What are the odds of seeing Oplot in combat therefore?




If Ukraine army really has 10 Oplots then all of them must be broken down. Ukraine army used everything it has against uprising of the people, even Tochka-U ballistic missiles.


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Now they can't. They can't make electronics like optics and computers and laser devices and high power diesel engines. Those were imported from Russia.


Pakistani tanks use Ukrainian made diesel engines.



> No armor piercing bullets like Russian 7N22 that can counter Russian Ratnik


And no DSI either

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Pakistani tanks use Ukrainian made diesel engines.




Those were all made in Soviet days. Ukraine can't make tank diesel engines.


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Those were all made in Soviet days. Ukraine can't make tank diesel engines.


No, Ukraine makes very good diesel engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> No, Ukraine makes very good diesel engines.




Where? Ukraine has no arms left to fight uprising.


----------



## vostok

Ukrainian weapons do not sukcs. Because the Ukrainian defense industry has inherited a huge share of the military industry of the USSR. Exact figures I do not know, but about 25-30% of the USSR military factories were built in Ukraine. No one even in a nightmare could not have dreamed that Ukraine and Russia will be different states.
However, after the Maidan, after breaking cooperative relations with Russia, Ukrainian military industry is doomed to destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Can't build anymore Zubr. Too much corruption and brain drain.


Dodge and weave. But still ignoring the fact that at least 1 was built in Ukraine for Greece. Four for China. Also ignoring the GTu factor. Hint: what powers the 3 ship Kolkata class of India? What powers the 6 Talwars delivered by Russia to India? What powers the Gepards deliverd by Russia to Vietnam? As for building the biggest ships : why on earth would Ukraine build a Kuznetsov sized ship today? Having said that, it doesn't mean they couldn't.



vostok said:


> However, after the Maidan, after breaking cooperative relations with Russia, Ukrainian military industry is doomed to destruction.


Because .... ?



Superboy said:


> Where? Ukraine has no arms left to fight uprising.


That is irrelevant to their production capability. Unless factories are in the Donbas area and no longer accessible (which also doesn't reflect on capability).



Superboy said:


> Those were all made in Soviet days. Ukraine can't make tank diesel engines.


Russia loses its diesel industry - English pravda.ru
Competitors beat Russia in the field of diesel industry - 2 - English pravda.ru
BTR-4 Armoured Personnel Carrier (APC) - Army Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Penguin said:


> Because .... ?


Because junta broke the contracts with Russia, and almost all of the Ukrainian defense products worked in cooperation with Russia. Export can not compensate the gap of these chains. Many defense and related enterprises of Ukraine supplied from 70 to 100 percent of production to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> If Ukraine army really has 10 Oplots then all of them must be broken down. Ukraine army used everything it has against uprising of the people, even Tochka-U ballistic missiles.


You have no clue, really

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Can't build anymore Zubr. Too much corruption and brain drain.


"Zubrs" are produced in Crimea, the shipyard in Feodosia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

vostok said:


> "Zubrs" are produced in Crimea, the shipyard in Feodosia.


Mission From Crimea: 2nd Zubr Hovercraft Delivered To China | Popular Science

First Ukraine built Zubr class LCAC officially delivered to Chinese Navy (PLAN)
Second made in Ukraine Zubr class LCAC for Chinese Navy rushed for delivery following crisis
Building of Ships “Zubr” For Russian Navy to Be Resumed in Feodosiya | rostechnologiesblog

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...rimea-drifts-away/+&cd=23&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

500 said:


> Pakistani tanks use Ukrainian made diesel engines.
> 
> 
> And no DSI either


sry but whats with this dsi joke evreyone like to use it . as far as i know its not that hard to make.


----------



## Superboy

Hell hound said:


> sry but whats with this dsi joke evreyone like to use it . as far as i know its not that hard to make.




No? Only China and Pakistan has operational DSI jets, namely J-10B and JF-17.


----------



## AgentOrange

Superboy said:


> No? Only China and Pakistan has operational DSI jets, namely J-10B and JF-17.



The F-35 doesn't have DSI?  

Where was the concept of DSI first developed? Hint: NOT CHINA.


----------



## Superboy

AgentOrange said:


> The F-35 doesn't have DSI?




F-35 is not operational like J-10B and JF-17 are.


----------



## AgentOrange

Superboy said:


> F-35 is not operational like J-10B and JF-17 are.



The F-35 is more "operational" than the J-10B, no matter what your vague misunderstanding of the word "operational" is.


----------



## Superboy

AgentOrange said:


> The F-35 is more "operational" than the J-10B, no matter what your vague misunderstanding of the word "operational" is.




Operational only if 1st squadron ready. J-10B already has squadron serial numbers.


----------



## AgentOrange

Superboy said:


> Operational only if 1st squadron ready. J-10B already has squadron serial numbers.



First operational F-35B squadron on track to meet deployment standards - IHS Jane's 360

J-10B only has some random serial numbers. Nope. Not operational. Also J-10B DSI inferior to F-35 DSI because F-35 has two DSI's and J-10 only has one. 2 >1.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Now they can't. They can't make electronics like optics and computers and laser devices and high power diesel engines. Those were imported from Russia. T-84 Oplot M the best Ukrainian built tank. Very advanced. Like Leclerc.


IMPORT?

PNK-6 Panoramic Tank Sighting Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> IMPORT?
> 
> PNK-6 Panoramic Tank Sighting Complex




Maybe need components from Feodosia optics. Oops, that's in Crimea.


----------



## Hindustani78

Funding of defense sector from state budget will be close to 5% of GDP – president
20.12.2014

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said the level of funding for the defense and security sector from the national budget for 2015 would be close to 5% of GDP.

"We've made spending on security and defense closer to a level of up to 5% of GDP," the president said, opening a meeting of the National Security and Defense Council in Kyiv on Saturday.


Ukraine's Border Guard Service gets 35 armoured SUVs from US
20.12.2014

US authorities have passed 35 armoured offroaders and 2,300 sets of protective clothing to the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine, according to the website of the border service.

"In general, it is planned in 2015 within the project "The strengthening of operational and service capabilities of the State Border Guard Service of Ukraine" to convey motor vehicles, thermal imaging cameras, portable and fixed radio sets and personal protective equipment for a total of nearly $10 million to border guards," reads a statement.

Kharkiv region


----------



## Hindustani78

Dnipropetrovsk region


----------



## Hindustani78

Cherkasy region


----------



## Hindustani78

Zaporizhzhya region


----------



## Hindustani78

Zhytomyr region































Lviv region


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Maybe need components from Feodosia optics. Oops, that's in Crimea.


Or "maybe" not. E.g. 1К13-22 (49) pointing device is made at both plants.

Russia captured the strategic company that manufactures special-purpose devices for T-90, “OPLOT”, BTR-3, BTR-4 and ships “Zubr” | Ministry of Defence of Ukraine

Photoprylad is in Cherkasy, not anywhere near troubled zones.


----------



## Hindustani78

Penguin said:


> Or "maybe" not. E.g. 1К13-22 (49) pointing device is made at both plants.
> 
> Russia captured the strategic company that manufactures special-purpose devices for T-90, “OPLOT”, BTR-3, BTR-4 and ships “Zubr” | Ministry of Defence of Ukraine
> 
> Photoprylad is in Cherkasy, not anywhere near troubled zones.



Feodosia State Optical Manufacturer, which was of strategic importance for Ukraine’s economy and security, has been *appropriated by the Crimean government*. This unique company designs and manufactures sights for armored vehicles, research devices, laser detectors, and a great range of other high-tech products. 


*JSC "Feodosia Shipbuilding Company "MORE" *(История кораблестроения is a powerful producer of high-speed vessels (hydrofoils, hovercrafts, vessels with air-cavities, etc.), yacht and motor boats with aluminum-magnesium alloy hulls.


----------



## Penguin

Hindustani78 said:


> Feodosia State Optical Manufacturer, which was of strategic importance for Ukraine’s economy and security, has been *appropriated by the Crimean government*. This unique company designs and manufactures sights for armored vehicles, research devices, laser detectors, and a great range of other high-tech products.
> 
> 
> *JSC "Feodosia Shipbuilding Company "MORE" *(История кораблестроения is a powerful producer of high-speed vessels (hydrofoils, hovercrafts, vessels with air-cavities, etc.), yacht and motor boats with aluminum-magnesium alloy hulls.


I know what it is and what has become of it. Just questioning whether it is the ONLY such producer in Ukraine.
Research and production complex «Photoprylad»


----------



## Hindustani78

Penguin said:


> I know what it is and what has become of it. Just questioning whether it is the ONLY such producer in Ukraine.
> Research and production complex «Photoprylad»



That industry is in Crimea which is now being annexed by Russian Federation. That Cherkasy industry seems to be the main one. What Russian federation is showing that its now having a key Ukrainian defense industry under its control and its going to develop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Hindustani78 said:


> That industry is in Crimea which is now being annexed by Russian Federation. That Cherkasy industry seems to be the main one. What Russian federation is showing that its now having a key Ukrainian defense industry under its control and its going to develop it.


In case you didn't notice, I was not talking about Feodosia State Optical Manufacturer

Rather, I was talking about: _Research and Production Complex Photoprylad 

Photoprylad is located in Cherkasy, not anywhere near troubled zones.
Cherkasy, Ukraine, is not in the Crimea (see red dot in map above)
_


----------



## Steve781

Next thread: Russia's Dad could definitely beat up Ukraine's Dad.


----------



## Penguin

Here you can find which (military) industries are where in Ukraine
http://www.ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/requipments

Of 131 there are 13 in Crimea, 6 each in Donetsk and Luhansk.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.ukrinform.ua/eng/news/ukraine_poland_begin_joint_military_technical_production_327978

KYIV, December 25 /Ukrinform/. The Ukroboronprom State Concern has agreed with well-known Polish company LUBAWA S.A. on joint military-technical production.

The corresponding decision is set out in the cooperation agreement signed by Ukroboronprom First Deputy Director General Serhiy Pinkas and Chairman of the LUBAWA S.A. Company Marcin Kubica, the press service of the Ukrainian concern reported.

"Now we are taking the first important steps for serious cooperation with our partners from the European Union. And we declare not only our desire to change approaches and improve the standards of the Ukrainian defense industry as soon as possible, but also to emphasize the economic component, as Ukraine now is in need of the development of technologies and modern production. From now on, the European arms market has become even closer for us," Pinkas said, commenting on the signing of the agreement.

A series of products to be made at a joint venture will be determined in the near future. The signed agreement contains, inter alia, a specific action plan to be implemented in the next few weeks. Overall, the parties agreed that 2015 will be a key year for the dynamic development of relations.

"The agreement with Ukroboronprom is the beginning of fruitful cooperation between Polish and Ukrainian defense sectors. Our company has already operated in the market for over 60 years and is strategic for Poland's security. In particular, we produce multi-purpose camouflage for the Armed Forces of the NATO countries. LUBAWA company products are in demand on more than 40 markets around the world and we boldly call our future cooperation with Ukraine strategic," Kubica said.


----------



## Providence

Penguin said:


> WHere did China get gas turbines. Where did Pakistan get MBTs. Where did China get its Zubr's? Iran's AN-140 etc.
> Check Sipri > arms transfer database > arms exports Ukraine 2000 on.



^ exactly, my first reaction. Expect the chinese people to gloss over it conveniently claiming the goods to be indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

*Updated BRDM-2 Khazar from Mykolayv Armor Tank Plant - Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, December 30*, MYKOLAYV — Mykolayv Armor Tank Plant manufactures updated _BRDM-2 Khazar_. This armored vehicle has additional armor and modern communications means, new diesel engine, prestart heater and thermal sights. _BRDM-2 Khazar_ has been already tested.

This plant has also converted the APC in the medical vehicle called _St. Mykolay_. Such vehicles are currently used in the ATO region.









Map of Ukraine with Mykolaiv





Colonel General Stepan Poltorak visits Land Forces Academy - Міністерство оборони України

*Tuesday, December 30*, LVIV – Colonel General Stepan Poltorak visited Hetman Petro Sahaydachnyi Land Forces Academy.

Head of defense ministry toured the Academy, learnt its history and viewed capabilities of the advanced Center of Combat Operations Simulation Modeling.

The academy leaders demonstrated modern technical means used by the Academy cadets to enhance their skills. Colonel General Stepan Poltorak also spoke with teachers and cadets.

Minister of Defense of Ukraine praised the job of the Land Forces Academy and thanked its leaders for qualitative training of professional specialists.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Echo_419

Hindustani78 said:


> That industry is in Crimea which is now being annexed by Russian Federation. That Cherkasy industry seems to be the main one. What Russian federation is showing that its now having a key Ukrainian defense industry under its control and its going to develop it.



Russians need to act fast if they want all of that Industry


----------



## Superboy

Echo_419 said:


> Russians need to act fast if they want all of that Industry




Russia no needa Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Some Pictures of Ukrainian military


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine only has 1980s Soviet equipment? That's pretty bad. Russia is moving to PAK-FA, Armata, new ships and subs which are a whole generation better than what Ukraine has.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Tuesday, December 30, LVIV OBLAST – In Yavoriv garrison, President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko presented about 100 items of military equipment and armament produced and repaired by the defense-industrial enterprises of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Superboy

Is this Israeli gun?


----------



## Hindustani78

Servicemen liberated two pregnant women from snow banks - Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, December 30,* ODESA OBLAST — Ukrainian servicemen help local population to clear snow.

Soldiers evacuated 15 cars and over 80 people from snow banks. There were also two pregnant women among them. Servicemen delivered them to hospital.

They have also cleared 75 km of highway Bilgorod-Dnistrovsky — Starokozache and railway crossing Shabo.

Currently, the personnel of military units and authorities of Odesa garrison continue to accomplish tasks on snow removing. Cadets of Military Academy help to remove snow, too.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Friday, January 2.* CONGO — On the New Year’s Eve three Mi-8 helicopters of the 18th DHU were involved in transportation flights.















Unique reconnaissance UAV for ATO soldiers - Міністерство оборони України
*Friday, January 2*. UKRAINE — Specialists of the Yuzhnoukraynsk Station of Young Technicians handed over to servicemen of the detached airborne brigade a unique UAV.

Ivan Ivanov, head of aeromodelling group, designed it for ATO soldiers. He has made it for one month and a half.

*Its weight is 1,5 kg, it takes off at the altitude of 1 km and can fly during 40 minutes. The UAV can fly at the distance of 10 km at 60 km/h.* It is manually operated. Its size is rather small.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Is this Israeli gun?



Similar to Tavor, but not identical 









More likely the IWI x95


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Superboy said:


> Ukraine only has 1980s Soviet equipment?



The Russian invasion and occupation of Crime has woken up Ukraine. It will take a decade and Ukraine will have a viable defense industry and armed forces. Even Pakistan Air Force has most of its current fighters based on 1960s and 1970s technology. The F-7 and Mirage are all 1960s technology.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Penguin said:


> Similar to Tavor, but not identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely the IWI x95


Both based on AK mechanism.

But why the problem between Russia and Ukrain they should fix it without blood.


----------



## Hindustani78

Superboy said:


> Is this Israeli gun?



Ukrainian state-owned firm RPC Fort (Research and Production Company Fort of the Ministry of Interior of Ukraine) is manufacturing under license a variant of the IWI Tavor chambered in 5.45x39mm Russian.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Those were developed by Russians, not by Ukrainians. Ukrainians can't build them. Ukrainians sold some used ones from the Soviet days for some cheap bucks.


*RUBBISH*.



> *Russian Navy to get Russia’s first naval gas turbines*
> 02.08.2007
> Russian Navy to get Russia’s first naval gas turbines
> Saturn VMF, the daughter company of the Rybinsk based NPO Saturn is ready to deliver first Russian made gas turbines for the Russian Navy.
> ...
> In soviet time Nikolaev based Zorya Mashproject used to specialize on building naval turbines for the soviet Navy. After disintegration of the USSR Russia started the development of replacing programs immediately. In 1992 Russian government awarded NPO Saturn the status of the head organization on designing and making naval turbines.
> ...
> according to the well informed sources of PravdaRu in the St. Petersburg based Engineering Academy it is too early to speak of the complete independence of the Ukraine. The engines are ready, but not the whole turbine system. This work is still to be done.
> ...
> Complete independence of the Ukrainian Zorya-Mashproject is referred to differently in different situations. Most often it is mentioned as nearly an official goal. But such statements are usually made for the media or by the media. Most recent statements by the top managers of the industry voiced at the specialized conferences and meetings, attended by the correspondent of Prvada.Ru, make it possible to conclude that there are enough high ranking people in Russia who think that there is no need to waste money on hurrying. Instead of duplicating the production capacities left in the Ukraine it is suggested to create principally new manufacturing, engines and systems.


Russian Navy to get Russia’s first naval gas turbines - English pravda.ru




> The lead unit of the Type 052 Luhu class of destroyers is equipped with two General Electric LM2500 gas turbines, but U.S. sanctions imposed following the Tiananmen Square incident forced all following Luhu, Luhai, and Luyang I units to use Zorya-Mashproekt DA-80 gas turbines imported from Ukraine.
> 
> The 052 destroyers No. 112 and 113 are equipped with US-made LM2500 gas turbines. No. 168, 169, 170, 171 destroyer of the 052B, 052C Types are equipped with the Ukraine GT25000 system or national generic model.
> 
> The QC280 / QD280 [GT25000] Gas Turbine stood the test of the Gulf of Aden to escort operations, showing a reliable performance installed in the 052B-type destroyer of 6,000 tons. The Chinese imitation of Ukraine's GT25000 Gas Turbine is rated at a power of 28-29 MW, but the actual output power is about 23 MW, and four GT25000 Gas Turbines have an actual total power of about 90 MW. The Chinese Navy fleet the Gulf of Aden implemented a long escort mission, each batch of vessels had continuous overseas performance for months, and never had engine problems. This showed that domestic GT25000 gas turbine's reliability and economy were adapted to China's needs. The power system based on the GT25000 could continue to improve its technology and performance deficiencies.


Chinese Marine Propulsion



Malik Alashter said:


> Both based on AK mechanism.


We have a saying in the Netherlands "beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht" ( better well stolen than poorly conceived) i.e. imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## Malik Alashter

Penguin said:


> *RUBBISH*.
> 
> 
> Russian Navy to get Russia’s first naval gas turbines - English pravda.ru
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Marine Propulsion
> 
> 
> We have a saying in the Netherlands "beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht" ( better well stolen than poorly conceived) i.e. imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


absolutely the ak mechanism is the best.

@Penguin you seems well educated in military hardware can you tell me please why some still think that western rifles better than the AKs thanks.


----------



## Penguin

Malik Alashter said:


> absolutely the ak mechanism is the best.
> 
> @Penguin you seems well educated in military hardware can you tell me please why some still think that western rifles better than the AKs thanks.


Define 'better' .... (what are you looking for in an assault rifle)


----------



## Malik Alashter

Penguin said:


> Define 'better' .... (what are you looking for in an assault rifle)


I have no idea hence the question>

But let me put it in these words I think it should be small, light durable deadly within 300 meters.


----------



## Superboy

Malik Alashter said:


> I have no idea hence the question>
> 
> But let me put it in these words I think it should be small, light durable deadly within 300 meters.




Dragunov shoots 1,000 meters. AK-47 shoots 300 metes. AK-74 shoots 400 meters. This is what their sights sight out to. AK-47 was replaced by AK-74 in the 1970s.


----------



## Penguin

Let's look at 'the AKs'

Original AK 47 > main features: reliable, cheap and available. Key criteria for any and every Soviet and Russian military arm: _Reliability, Simplicity of operation and maintenance, Suitability for mass production_. There never was demand for e.g. good ergonomics or superb accuracy. If fact, while the most durable and reliable in tests, the AK 47 dragged behind in the accuracy department, especially in full automatic, compared to its original soviet competitors. The improved AKM - while adopted - still fared about average in trials, with rival weapons proving to be more combat-effective and less expensive. In the 1974, Soviet Army officially adopted the 5.45mm ammunition and out came the rechambered AK-74 as its new standard shoulder arm. Many troops were disappointed by the effectiveness of the 5.45mm ammo during the local conflicts in the 1990s, however, and some Russian special forces troops continued to rely on the venerable 7.62mm AKM. (you see this in the US also: M14). Some export versions are chambered for 5.56mm Nato ammo.

There are a sufficient number of 'as reliable' guns out there, though not as cheap and not as available. but offering very good propositions. E.g. Swiss Sig rifles (SG516, 550, 552). Or German HK weapons (G36 which trades a little reliability for greater accuracy, HK416). Or Israëli weapons (Tavor). Of Belgian FN weapons (SCAR, like G36: more accurate plus versatile).

I like our neighbours (Germany, Belgium) guns



Superboy said:


> Dragunov shoots 1,000 meters. AK-47 shoots 300 metes. AK-74 shoots 400 meters. This is what their sights sight out to. AK-47 was replaced by AK-74 in the 1970s.


The Dragunov is a sniper rifle or standard squad support weapon, not an assault rifle: apples and oranges as far as range is concerned.


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> The Dragunov is a sniper rifle or standard squad support weapon, not an assault rifle: apples and oranges as far as range is concerned.




Dragunov is nothing but a battle rifle with an attachable scope. It is cheap and reliable. Every soldier could be armed with one. Dragunov and M16 both came out in 1963 and are therefore comparable with each other. In terms of total production number, Dragunov and M16 both number around 8 million. Heck, more RPG-7 have been produced than M16.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Penguin said:


> Let's look at 'the AKs'
> 
> Original AK 47 > main features: reliable, cheap and available. Key criteria for any and every Soviet and Russian military arm: _Reliability, Simplicity of operation and maintenance, Suitability for mass production_. There never was demand for e.g. good ergonomics or superb accuracy. If fact, while the most durable and reliable in tests, the AK 47 dragged behind in the accuracy department, especially in full automatic, compared to its original soviet competitors. The improved AKM - while adopted - still fared about average in trials, with rival weapons proving to be more combat-effective and less expensive. In the 1974, Soviet Army officially adopted the 5.45mm ammunition and out came the rechambered AK-74 as its new standard shoulder arm. Many troops were disappointed by the effectiveness of the 5.45mm ammo during the local conflicts in the 1990s, however, and some Russian special forces troops continued to rely on the venerable 7.62mm AKM. (you see this in the US also: M14). Some export versions are chambered for 5.56mm Nato ammo.
> 
> There are a sufficient number of 'as reliable' guns out there, though not as cheap and not as available. but offering very good propositions. E.g. Swiss Sig rifles (SG516, 550, 552). Or German HK weapons (G36 which trades a little reliability for greater accuracy, HK416). Or Israëli weapons (Tavor). Of Belgian FN weapons (SCAR, like G36: more accurate plus versatile).
> 
> I like our neighbours (Germany, Belgium) guns
> 
> 
> The Dragunov is a sniper rifle or standard squad support weapon, not an assault rifle: apples and oranges as far as range is concerned.


sO THE ONLY DRAWBACK OF THE AK IS THAT ACCURACY.

BUT WHO CARES ABOUT ACCURACY IN HEAVY FIGHTING IN STREETS WHERE THE FIGHTING HAPPEN WITHIN YARDS.

THE DEAL IS WHILE AK COST 500-1000 THE WESTERN ONE COST BETWEEN LIKE 5000-12000 SO IS IT WORTH IT TO SPEND BIG MONEY FOR A LITTLE BIT OF ACCURACY.

PLUS WE ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT THE STOPAGE THAT THE WESTERN RIFLES KNOWN ABOUT. THERE IS A TOP TEN RIFLE BY DESCOVERY THAT WAS VERY INFORMATIVE JUST LIKE ALWAYS WITH ITS TOP TEN.


----------



## Superboy

By the way, as a hunter, I use Dragunov, not AK. Dragunov weighs about a pound more than M16, 8.2 pounds compared to 7.2 pounds. Dragunov has lethal accuracy and power. In today's combat where number of soldiers is few, Dragunov's 10 round mag and semi auto fire is adequate. Typically, on a hunting trip, I carry 4 mags, or 40 bullets. The scope weighs about 1.2 pounds, so I put the scope on only when I aim at a target.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Servicemen and volunteers test recon system - Міністерство оборони України
Monday, January 5.* RIVNE OBLAST — Ukrainian servicemen along with volunteers test a reconnaissance system consisting of two UAVs and one off-roader.

This recon system was developed by Rivne volunteer group “Army Support — Rivne”. This system is unique as it was designed considering the needs of the anti-terror operation in the Eastern Ukraine.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Dragunov is nothing but a battle rifle with an attachable scope. It is cheap and reliable. Every soldier could be armed with one. Dragunov and M16 both came out in 1963 and are therefore comparable with each other. In terms of total production number, Dragunov and M16 both number around 8 million. Heck, more RPG-7 have been produced than M16.


Absolutely, you are totally right. I'm sorry, the Dragunov is NOT a sniper rifle.
Hence, it is named SVD (Snayperskaya Vintovka Dragunova), I suppose.
You did also read the term 'standard squad support weapon'?

Dragunov SVD was designed not as a "standard" sniper rifle in its Western meaning of the term. In fact, main role of the SVD in Soviet / Russian Army is to extend effective range of fire of every infantry squad up to about 600 meters and to provide special firesupport. Much in the same way, the Israëli's have the Galatz, a Galil derived sniper weapon. Tactically, GALATZ is much closer to "tactical support rifles" such as famous Russian SVD or German G3-SG1, rather than to true "sniper" rifles such as US M24/M40's, or Mauser 66 and 86's, also used by IDF (Israeli Defence Forces).

Modern Firearms - Dragunov SVD
Russian Dragunov SVD
Modern Firearms - Galil sniper


----------



## Hindustani78

Poroshenko transfers military equipment to Ukrainian army

The president presented vouchers for 203-mm and 121-mm self-propelled howitzer complexes, 82-mm automatic grenade launchers, assault rifles "Fort", two MiG-29 and two Su-27 aircraft, and BMP-2 infantry fighting vehicle. "For the first time in many years, we hand over modernized aircraft to the Armed Forces of Ukraine," he said.

Poroshenko thanked employees of Zhytomyr Armored Plant, Kharkiv Automobile


----------



## Penguin

Malik Alashter said:


> sO THE ONLY DRAWBACK OF THE AK IS THAT ACCURACY.
> 
> BUT WHO CARES ABOUT ACCURACY IN HEAVY FIGHTING IN STREETS WHERE THE FIGHTING HAPPEN WITHIN YARDS.
> 
> THE DEAL IS WHILE AK COST 500-1000 THE WESTERN ONE COST BETWEEN LIKE 5000-12000 SO IS IT WORTH IT TO SPEND BIG MONEY FOR A LITTLE BIT OF ACCURACY.
> 
> PLUS WE ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT THE STOPAGE THAT THE WESTERN RIFLES KNOWN ABOUT. THERE IS A TOP TEN RIFLE BY DESCOVERY THAT WAS VERY INFORMATIVE JUST LIKE ALWAYS WITH ITS TOP TEN.


(Don't know why your are shouting/using caps)

As for the accuracy thing, uhm, no, that is not what I said. AKs are vaunted for their reliability, but even among the tested Russian rifles are of average performance. But cheap. Not in the last place because available from numerous producers in numerous countries (30 to be exact).

A T-54/55 tank or even a basic T-72 is also cheap and widely available. But that doesn't make them good tanks. You are saying why bother with a T-90 or Western tanks?

If fighting takes place within yards, then automatic shotguns and submachine guns might well be more appropriate than assault rifles. You certainly wouldn't need the SVD support rifle either, or the RPK machine gun, would you. That is reasoned to simple, obviously.

You talk about 'western rifles' as if they are all one family, rather than distinct and unique guns, with individual development lineages. As if they ALL suffer stoppages (not!).

Durability, low production cost, availability and ease of use are the features, which assured AK-47 global success. Known AK-47 drawbacks are:
- Low accuracy. You're not going to be dropping targets at 350m with it. Period. This is due to its low muzzle velocity of 2,340 fps. (710 meters per second), which results in a looping trajectory that requires a clumsy adjustment for accuracy at ranges beyond 300 meters. It is primarily a 'spray and pray' gun.
- It has rather significant recoil, which is the price paid for the stopping power of the relatively large round.
- the ammunition is relatively expensive and heavy (so for a given weight fewer rounds can be carried, which could be a problem for people that spray and pray in an extended fight and with limited resupply).
- the gun itself is heavy compared to other firearms, esp. those that employ alloys and polymers.
- the gun is especially susceptible to over-heating in full automatic mode andf sometimes even in extended semi-automatic mode
- the gun has a unusually high rate of ‘cook-offs’ (chambered rounds that go off because of the over-heating) which can be quite hazardous the person using it.

Also, I don't know where you get the idea than 'western ' assault rifles for 5000-12000 dollar? And AKs between 500 and 1000 dollar.

Welcome - Atlantic Firearms | AR15 & AK47 Rifles
Five Assault Weapons You Can Pick up at Walmart [PHOTOS] | The Nation#

Famas: F1: 1500 € G2: 3000 €
LWRC M6 $2,350
Daewoo K1A1, K2 US $700 - $900 (surplus)
*M249 light machine gun* US$4,087

Certainly *S&T Daewoo K11 DAW* (*D*ual-barrel *A*ir-burst *W*eapon) > $12,400 to $14,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> (Don't know why your are shouting/using caps)
> 
> As for the accuracy thing, uhm, no, that is not what I said. AKs are vaunted for their reliability, but even among the tested Russian rifles are of average performance. But cheap. Not in the last place because available from numerous producers in numerous countries (30 to be exact).
> 
> A T-54/55 tank or even a basic T-72 is also cheap and widely available. But that doesn't make them good tanks. You are saying why bother with a T-90 or Western tanks?
> 
> If fighting takes place within yards, then automatic shotguns and submachine guns might well be more appropriate than assault rifles. You certainly wouldn't need the SVD support rifle either, or the RPK machine gun, would you. That is reasoned to simple, obviously.
> 
> You talk about 'western rifles' as if they are all one family, rather than distinct and unique guns, with individual development lineages. As if they ALL suffer stoppages (not!).
> 
> Durability, low production cost, availability and ease of use are the features, which assured AK-47 global success. Known AK-47 drawbacks are:
> - Low accuracy. You're not going to be dropping targets at 350m with it. Period. This is due to its low muzzle velocity of 2,340 fps. (710 meters per second), which results in a looping trajectory that requires a clumsy adjustment for accuracy at ranges beyond 300 meters. It is primarily a 'spray and pray' gun.
> - It has rather significant recoil, which is the price paid for the stopping power of the relatively large round.
> - the ammunition is relatively expensive and heavy (so for a given weight fewer rounds can be carried, which could be a problem for people that spray and pray in an extended fight and with limited resupply).
> - the gun itself is heavy compared to other firearms, esp. those that employ alloys and polymers.
> - the gun is especially susceptible to over-heating in full automatic mode andf sometimes even in extended semi-automatic mode
> - the gun has a unusually high rate of ‘cook-offs’ (chambered rounds that go off because of the over-heating) which can be quite hazardous the person using it.
> 
> Also, I don't know where you get the idea than 'western ' assault rifles for 5000-12000 dollar? And AKs between 500 and 1000 dollar.
> 
> Welcome - Atlantic Firearms | AR15 & AK47 Rifles
> Five Assault Weapons You Can Pick up at Walmart [PHOTOS] | The Nation#
> 
> Famas: F1: 1500 € G2: 3000 €
> LWRC M6 $2,350
> Daewoo K1A1, K2 US $700 - $900 (surplus)
> *M249 light machine gun* US$4,087
> 
> Certainly *S&T Daewoo K11 DAW* (*D*ual-barrel *A*ir-burst *W*eapon) > $12,400 to $14,000




Russian prices are not measured in dollars. The world has many different currencies.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Russian prices are not measured in dollars. The world has many different currencies.


Yes, and if you want to compare prices, you have to find a common standard to express market value in.
WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM? EURO, DOLLAR, YEN, RUBLE, I DONT FRICKIN' CARE


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> Yes, and if you want to compare prices, you have to find a common standard to express market value in.
> WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM? EURO, DOLLAR, YEN, RUBLE, I DONT FRICKIN' CARE




None of these currencies are comparable. Only correct comparison is production numbers. Russia can build a million AKs and Dragunovs in a month. How many can the US build?


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> None of these currencies are comparable. Only correct comparison is production numbers. Russia can build a million AKs and Dragunovs in a month. How many can the US build?


OMG <baffled>
Very much off topic, sir. Time to take your meds.



Hindustani78 said:


> This recon system was developed by Rivne volunteer group “Army Support — Rivne”. This system is unique as it was designed considering the needs of the anti-terror operation in the Eastern Ukraine.


Me-163 model?







Superboy said:


> By the way, as a hunter, I use Dragunov, not AK. Dragunov weighs about a pound more than M16, 8.2 pounds compared to 7.2 pounds. Dragunov has lethal accuracy and power. In today's combat where number of soldiers is few, Dragunov's 10 round mag and semi auto fire is adequate. Typically, on a hunting trip, I carry 4 mags, or 40 bullets. The scope weighs about 1.2 pounds, so I put the scope on only when I aim at a target.


You're actually allowed to handle a real weapon? How irresponsible!


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> Poroshenko transfers military equipment to Ukrainian army
> 
> The president presented vouchers for 203-mm and 121-mm self-propelled howitzer complexes, 82-mm automatic grenade launchers, assault rifles "Fort", two MiG-29 and two Su-27 aircraft, and BMP-2 infantry fighting vehicle. "For the first time in many years, we hand over modernized aircraft to the Armed Forces of Ukraine," he said.
> 
> Poroshenko thanked employees of Zhytomyr Armored Plant, Kharkiv Automobile



Petro Poroshenko, President of Ukraine — Supreme Commander-in-Chief, handed over 150 combat systems manufactured or recovered by defense enterprises of Ukraine, including two MIG-29 and two SU-27, armored infantry vehicles, APCs, Spartan military off-roaders, automatic mortars, assault small arms.


----------



## Superboy

Those were all built in the Soviet era no? 2 MiG-29 and 2 Su-27 were all they could salvage. Hmm, that's pretty bad  Su-35S can shoot them down in like a minute. These are obsolete planes.

found a Ukrainian rifle

Modern Firearms - Zbroyar Z-008


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen stand by their new fighter jets during a ceremony of handing over military equipment to the Ukrainian forces on Jan. 5.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Those were all built in the Soviet era no? 2 MiG-29 and 2 Su-27 were all they could salvage. Hmm, that's pretty bad  Su-35S can shoot them down in like a minute. These are obsolete planes.


*Antonov State Company* (Ukrainian: Державне підприємство "Антонов"), formerly the *Antonov Aeronautical Scientific-Technical Complex* (*Antonov ASTC*) (Ukrainian: Авіаційний науково-технічний комплекс імені Антонова, АНТК ім. Антонова), and earlier the *Antonov Design Bureau*, is a Ukrainian aircraft manufacturing and services company.

As we all know, Antonov is mainly involved in large transports .....


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> *Antonov State Company* (Ukrainian: Державне підприємство "Антонов"), formerly the *Antonov Aeronautical Scientific-Technical Complex* (*Antonov ASTC*) (Ukrainian: Авіаційний науково-технічний комплекс імені Антонова, АНТК ім. Антонова), and earlier the *Antonov Design Bureau*, is a Ukrainian aircraft manufacturing and services company.
> 
> As we all know, Antonov is mainly involved in large transports .....




Antonov is like bankrupt basically. Antonov by the way was a Russian and Antonov was established in Russia and later moved to Ukraine. Fortunately, Sukhoi, Mikoyan, Ilyushin, Tupolev, Mil, Kamov are all in Russia.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Penguin said:


> (Don't know why your are shouting/using caps)


Loool  I didn't pay attention to the caps.

how about these people they think it's the best not me I told you I have no idea.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=agU9lwXQRUojywNp15tliw&bvm=bv.82001339,d.eXY


----------



## vostok

Superboy said:


> Antonov is like bankrupt basically. Antonov by the way was a Russian and Antonov was established in Russia and later moved to Ukraine. Fortunately, Sukhoi, Mikoyan, Ilyushin, Tupolev, Mil, Kamov are all in Russia.


Plant of Ilyushin was in Tashkent, Uzbekistan. However, now the production of aircrafts organized in Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian servicemen sit atop vehicles during a ceremony to hand over weapons, military equipment and aircrafts to the army at a firing range outside Zhytomyr, Ukraine, January 5, 2015. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukrainian servicemen sit atop vehicles during a ceremony to hand over weapons, military equipment and aircrafts to the army at a firing range outside Zhytomyr, Ukraine, January 5, 2015. REUTERS/Valentyn Ogirenko




These are all really old BMP-2s. No BTR-4s? Can't build any?


----------



## Hindustani78

*Military engineers repair special equipment *


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Antonov is like bankrupt basically. Antonov by the way was a Russian and Antonov was established in Russia and later moved to Ukraine. Fortunately, Sukhoi, Mikoyan, Ilyushin, Tupolev, Mil, Kamov are all in Russia.


The company was established in 1946 in Novosibirsk as a top-secret Soviet Research and Design Bureau. In 1952, the Bureau was relocated to Kiev, a city with rich aviation history where aircraft-manufacturing infrastructure was being restored after the WW2 destruction. Antonov's personal history is irrelevant to the company location. Antonov worked as designer with Yakovlev. Most Antonov aircraft date from after 1952 (all but 4).

*A-40* _Krylaty Tank_ 2 September 1942 Winged tank
*An-2* _Kukuruznik_ Colt 31 August 1947 multi-purpose, biplane, single-engine utility transport.
*An-4* Colt 31 July 1951 float-equipped An-2
*An-6* _Meteo_ Colt 21 March 1948

During the Soviet period, not all Antonov-designed aircraft were manufactured by the company itself.Antonov aeroplanes are often assembled by the specialist contract manufacturers. Current contract and licensee manufacturers

Kharkiv State Aviation Manufacturing Enterprise – Kharkiv, Ukraine
Tashkent Aviation Production Association (formerly Tashkent State Aviation Plant) – Tashkent, Uzbekist
Iran Aircraft Manufacturing Industrial Company (HESA) – Shahin Shahr, Iran
Voronezh Aircraft Production Association (VASO) – Voronezh, Russia


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> The company was established in 1946 in Novosibirsk as a top-secret Soviet Research and Design Bureau. In 1952, the Bureau was relocated to Kiev, a city with rich aviation history where aircraft-manufacturing infrastructure was being restored after the WW2 destruction. Antonov's personal history is irrelevant to the company location. Antonov worked as designer with Yakovlev. Most Antonov aircraft date from after 1952 (all but 4)
> 
> *A-40* _Krylaty Tank_ 2 September 1942 Winged tank
> *An-2* _Kukuruznik_ Colt 31 August 1947 multi-purpose, biplane, single-engine utility transport.
> *An-4* Colt 31 July 1951 float-equipped An-2
> *An-6* _Meteo_ Colt 21 March 1948




An-70 is dead, no? Russia was the biggest financier and technology provider. But now that all out of the window.

Antonov An-70 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penguin

Each of the multitude of bureaus and factories producing Sukhoi components was privatized independently. In 1996, the government re-gathered the major part of them forming *Sukhoi Aviation Military Industrial Combine* (*Sukhoi AIMC*). In parallel, other entities, including Ulan Ude factory, Tbilisi factory, Belarus and Ukraine factories, established alternate transnational *Sukhoi Attack Aircraft* (producing e.g. Su-25 TM).

The Sukhoi AIMC comprises the JSC Sukhoi Design Bureau located in Moscow, the Novosibirsk Aviation Production Association (NAPO), the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Production Association (KnAAPO) and Irkutsk Aviation. Sukhoi is headquartered in Moscow. Finmeccanica owns 25% + 1 share of Sukhoi's civil division. In 2006, the Russian government merged Sukhoi with Mikoyan, Ilyushin, Irkut, Tupolev, and Yakovlev as a new company named United Aircraft Corporation. Mikoyan and Sukhoi were placed within the same operating unit.


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> The Russian government merged Sukhoi with Mikoyan, Ilyushin, Irkut, Tupolev, and Yakovlev as a new company named United Aircraft Corporation. Mikoyan and Sukhoi were placed within the same operating unit.




Also Beriev which makes AWACs like A-50. 

Beriev A-50 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

Military equipment repaired for ATO - Міністерство оборони України
*Thursday, January 8*. RIVNE OBLAST — Maintenance unit repairs artillery armament for the units participating in the anti-terror operation in the Eastern Ukraine.

Specialists repair ZU-23 23 mm anti-aircraft twin-barreled autocannons, 2A65 ‘MSTA-B’ 152 mm howitzers, 2S1 ‘Gvozdika’ self-propelled artillery howitzers, D-30 122 mm howitzers, MT-12 100 mm cannons, PM-38 120 mm mortars, 2B11 120 mm mortars etc..

The unit leaders stress all the works are accomplished in time and in a qualitative manner due to assistance of local association of entrepreneurs.


----------



## Hindustani78

Newest armament and military equipment of Ukrainian industry demonstrated at Chernihiv range - Міністерство оборони України

Friday, January 23. CHRNIHIV OBLAST — Armament and military equipment developed by Ukrainian enterprises and tested by the State Scientific Research Center of the Ukrainian Armed Forces were demonstrated at Honcharivsk range.

The guests saw the newest light armored vehicle with automatic armament unit, grenade launcher, fire launcher, UAV, parachutes, etc.


----------



## Hindustani78

People help Ukrainian defenders - Міністерство оборони України

*Tuesday, January 27*. KIROVOGRAD — The personnel of the Creative group bought and presented to soldiers of mechanized infantry battalion of the Armed Forces of Ukraine the modern Pulsar Quantum HD50S thermal sights.

They have been providing money for medical treatment of wounded, helping families of deceased soldiers, as well as buying warm clothes, etc. for Ukrainian servicemen










Ambulance driver gets night vision device - Міністерство оборони України
*Tuesday, January 27,* VOLYN — The charity fund Volyn 2014 bought DIPOL D209 night vision device for ambulance driver from 1st tank brigade accomplishing tasks in the ATO region. This is a professional device designed for accomplishment of various activities in low light conditions.

This fund has also provided clothes, footwear for nine Volyn servicemen who will leave for ATO region soon.









Tankers Armed Forces of Ukraine received several dozen armored tanks L'plant
6 minutes ago | ID: 7181 | Views: 37 Technology and arms

Recently one of the armored units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine added a few dozen tanks repaired and upgraded masters L'armored plant.

Tanks were experienced soldiers who took part in the counterterrorist operation.

- We checked driving performance cars, fire control system, tank and start feeding ammunition duplicate systems that fail in emergency situations. Special attention was paid to proper operation of communication - both between the machine and the direction and inside the car between crew members. It's nice that factory workers often go to meet us and pereobladnuyut machine according to your wishes, combat experience, - the commander of a tank soldier contractual military service Sergei swindler.

The quality and duration of work under the constant supervision of management L'armored plant.

- We are doing everything possible to delay the repair was not. This technique is not a profile for our company, but we took it for repair, as they say, "wheel". Today the plant engineers were able to quickly re-quality repair for these tanks - chief engineer Victor Company Androschuk.

As the Deputy Commander of Operational Command "North" to work with staff, Colonel Vladimir Yatsentyuk, is obtained taking technique representatives of the military unit. After that, all cars will be taken to the landfill, where will resolve combat crews firing and more.

Each crew prystrilyaye cannons and machine guns directly "by itself" and refresh the skills of driving, camouflage and combat. And only then will go to protect their homeland in the area ATO.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian Armed Forces continue to receive new and modernized armament and military equipment from state enterprises.

Last week, ATO units received 2 new _BTR-4E_, 6 _KrAZ_ trucks and 8 combined devices for aircraft and helicopter protection.

Since last year, the Armed Forces of Ukraine have received 177 units of new and modernized armament and military equipment, 89 new means of destruction and 1 789 other new armaments.

Particularly, 4 modernized aircrafts, 7 modernized helicopters, 46 radars, 9 modernized tanks, 14 new armored personnel carriers, 18 howitzers, 69 trucks; 14 aviation and 75 anti-tank guided missiles; 134 navigation devices, over 500 small arms, 1 000 sights, 14 countermeasure device systems for helicopters, etc.

Last year, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine signed agreements on acquisition of drones, radars, night vision devices, anti-tank guided missiles and guided projectiles, communications intelligence techniques.

Ukrainian servicemen continue improving professional skills.

Cadets of Hetman Petro Sahaydachnyi Land Forces Academy completed field firing: armament of _T-64BV_ tank and2S3 ‘_Akatsya_’ systems.

They hit the targets imitating the enemy’s materiel. Having completed each task they imitated concealed march-back by using _Toucha_ smoke grenade launcher.

Much attention was paid to operational cooperation of crews. The cadets played the role of commanding officers.


----------



## Penguin

*Russian Gorshkov frigate build may slow without Ukrainian gas turbines*
*Karl Soper, London* - IHS Jane's Navy International
26 January 2015
The build status of the Russian Navy's third- and fourth-in-class Project 22350 Admiral Gorshkov-class frigates may be delayed as Russia contends with sourcing an indigenous propulsion plant supplier following Ukraine's ban on military exports to Russia.
The lead vessel _Admiral Gorshkov_ and second-in-class _Admiral Kasatonov_ are powered by two M90FR gas turbines designed and built by Zorya-Mashproekt in Ukraine. Russia's NPO Saturn collaborated extensively with the Ukrainian turbine maker before the ban and will now build the M90FR.
However, the status of power plants for _Admiral Golovko_ and _Admiral Isakov_ is unclear, and the timetable for completing these ships may be extended. Under the Russian government's import substitution programme, it is understood that NPO Saturn is supposed to develop the capability to produce and test the M90FR by 2017.
Russian Gorshkov frigate build may slow without Ukrainian gas turbines - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> *Russian Gorshkov frigate build may slow without Ukrainian gas turbines*
> *Karl Soper, London* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 26 January 2015
> The build status of the Russian Navy's third- and fourth-in-class Project 22350 Admiral Gorshkov-class frigates may be delayed as Russia contends with sourcing an indigenous propulsion plant supplier following Ukraine's ban on military exports to Russia.
> The lead vessel _Admiral Gorshkov_ and second-in-class _Admiral Kasatonov_ are powered by two M90FR gas turbines designed and built by Zorya-Mashproekt in Ukraine. Russia's NPO Saturn collaborated extensively with the Ukrainian turbine maker before the ban and will now build the M90FR.
> However, the status of power plants for _Admiral Golovko_ and _Admiral Isakov_ is unclear, and the timetable for completing these ships may be extended. Under the Russian government's import substitution programme, it is understood that NPO Saturn is supposed to develop the capability to produce and test the M90FR by 2017.
> Russian Gorshkov frigate build may slow without Ukrainian gas turbines - IHS Jane's 360




Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Superboy

Ukraine orders AN-70 heavy air transports.

Ukraine approves An-70 production, commits to fielding airlifter - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Hindustani78

Zhytomyr citizens repair BTR for paratroopers - Міністерство оборони України

*Friday, January 30*, ZHYTOMYR OBALST – Local citizens passed the repaired armored vehicle to servicemen of 95th Airborne Brigade.

It is worth mentioning this is the fourth vehicle which was repaired and passed to paratroopers. Currently, they are repairing KamAZ and BTR.


----------



## Hindustani78

The one-day exhibition opened on Jan. 31 in Expo Plaza (2B Saliutna St.) in Kyiv. It showcased the newest types of bulletproof vests, unmanned aerial vehicles, military clothing, and field rations. 

A military crawler is showcased at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.




Defense Ministry officials speak at the opening of the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.




Visitors check out the gear at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.
© Volodymyr Petrov




A visitor poses for a photo with a gun at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.




One of the stands at the exhibition demonstrates boots and lots of other things needed by military.
© Volodymyr Petrov




Visitors examine the stand exhibiting portable radios on Jan. 31 in Kyiv.
© Volodymyr Petrov




A man demostrates a jacket at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.
© Volodymyr Petrov


----------



## Hindustani78

A man demonstrates how a smartphone can be adjusted to a gun at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.
© Volodymyr Petrov




A man demonstrates a gun with modifications made by the company he represents at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.




A man poses for a picture with a gun at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.
© Volodymyr Petrov




Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak examines various types of military uniform at the exhibition held by army supplies volunteers' in Expo Plaza in Kyiv on Jan. 31.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Armoured vehicle in Kyiv


----------



## Hindustani78

Odesa volunteers make camouflage suits for Ukrainian military - Міністерство оборони України

*Thursday, February 5,* ODESA — Odesa volunteers make camouflage nets and suits for ATO servicemen. According to the activists, they decided to make personally products which are necessary for servicemen. They buy cloth for such suits and use special machine to sew them.










*Thursday, February 5.* MYKOLAYV — Paratroopers of the 79th Mykolayv Detached Airborne Brigade received foreign portable first aid kits from deputies of Ukraine Taras Kremin and Igor Brichenko.

These kits may be used in the field for first aid provision and designed for armored ambulances Svyatyi Mykolayreceived by paratroopers last year. These vehicles were manufactured at Mykolayv Amor Tank Plant.

Deputy Commander of the 79th Mykolaiv Detached Airborne Brigade Col. Ivan Savka thanked for care and reassured this equipment would be used for caring both paratroopers and civilians suffering from terrorists.


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> Armoured vehicle in Kyiv



Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko sits in the driver's seat of an armoured vehicle in Kiev


----------



## Hindustani78

Guards of the Order of the Red Star military department of the National Technical University "Kharkiv Polytechnic Institute" in courses retraining and skills needed to prepare officers called up from the reserve during the 4th wave of mobilization.

Thus, about 100 military commander renew their skills and acquire new knowledge. Up to 70% of all studies conducted on technology and weaponry.

- We came mostly for training officers tankers, military chemists, experts in repair and other armored vehicles. For setting rather mobilized soldiers to the ranks we have everything you need: experienced teachers with experience of participation in the ATO, special equipment and tactical field. Note that the best warriors guards transfer their knowledge Kursy - said the head of the Faculty of Colonel Alexander Serpukhov.

Upon completion of the training course and training, soldiers will be appointed to officers in units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Ukrainian military test runs new armoured vehicles ahead of frontline deployment - watch on - uatoday.tv*
Feb. 8, 2015

Ukrainian state defence firm to increase vehicles' production from 5 to 120



New Ukrainian armoured vehicles have been checked at the National Guard training centre.

This multi-functional light armored vehicle - called the Spartan - easily overcomes snow obstacles and quickly hits the target.

The vehicle can destroy tanks and helicopters with its heavy machine gun and *anti-tank missile* installation. Soldiers can direct the weapons using a special control panel.

Some 19 vehicles made by Ukraine's defence industry are ready for use in the *conflict zone in east Ukraine*. Military officials say their exact position in the field will be a military secret.

*Arsen Avakov, Ukraine's Interior Minister*: _"We want to provide vehicles to those regiments, who are now fighting, who have done their best, who are motivated."_

Ukrainian military officials say the country's defence industry has been working extra hours to meet the needs of the army. Ukrainian state defence firm 'UkrOboronProm' plans to increase tank production from 5 to 120 armoured fighting vehicles per year.


----------



## Hindustani78

Military training of future sergeants - Міністерство оборони України

*Monday, February 9.* KHARKIV — Cadets of Sergeants’ Military College of Kharkiv Ivan Kozhedub Air Force University had military training. For a month they have enhanced their professional skills in aviation units. The cadets prepared aircrafts for flights and maintained them. A particular attention was paid to studying the experience gained through the ‘anti-terror’ operation (ATO).

According to the college leaders, the cadets will take final exams soon. In March, they will be certified and get appointments to aviation units.


----------



## Hindustani78

Rivne businessmen repair military equipment for Ukrainian army - Міністерство оборони України

*Tuesday, February 10,* RIVNE — Rivne specialists have repaired four BTR-70 armored vehicles for the Ukrainian military.

According to leading officer of vehicle platoon, guard and maintenance battalion, the vehicle is ready for all the combat tasks accomplishment.

“We’re going to mount a 12.5 mm KPV heavy machine gun and a 7.62 mm PKT machine gun on it. Such armored vehicles have proved their endurance in the ‘anti-terror’ operation region in east of Ukraine. It’s easy to drive it in cold weather as well”, officer stressed.

Three vehicles will be sent to the east of Ukraine and one vehicle will be used for mobilized personnel training at Rivne training range.

Rivne businessmen have already repaired these four BTRs, three MTLB light armored multipurpose tracked tractors and one BMP-2 (APC) for military units of the ‘North’ operations command.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Despite the new found bonhomie between Pak n Russia... i still wish good luck to our Ukranian frnds who helped us when we needed it...!


----------



## Hindustani78

Robotics lab makes drones that Ukraine can use in war
Ivan Dovgal, the head of the robotics lab at the Step IT academy, talks about the drones the lab produced for the army. 
© Anastasia Vlasova 






War means weapons. And for robotics lab at the Step IT Academy in Kyiv, this means using plastic (not ink) to create drones from special printers for use by the Ukrainian army.

Dmytro Franchuk, deputy head of the robotics lab and its key drone engineer, says production is based on 3D printers that use up 20 kilograms of plastic daily. Lab's 30 drones, paid for by volunteers, are actively used at the war front now.

As the situation in the Donbas deteriorates, with hopes for peace resting on a shaky Feb. 12 agreement in Minsk, Belarus, more drones are needed.

Franchuk's drones are considered the lightest ones. They can capture images from a maximum distance of 2.5 kilometers and stay in the air up to 20 minutes.

Their average cost is $1,200, while the accompanying equipment for the drone makes the total cost $3,000. A large part of the drone's cost is human capital used for the production, testing and teaching how to use the gadget.

Compared with the regular price of advanced drones reaching up to $30,000, those developed by the robotics lab in Kyiv are much more affordable.

Lab's head Ivan Dovgal, the former Step IT Academy head, said the government has not ordered mass production of his drones. He blames bureaucracy and lack of cash in the budget.

“It is hard to estimate the exact cost of one drone," Franchuk says. “You need to build a couple of vehicles and let them crash before you can finally tell whether it is a working product or not."

It takes one week of theory and practice to teach soldiers how to use a drone. “As I was the only developer of drones in the lab, I also had to go to the war front to teach soldiers how to work with them. It took time I could use for production," Franchuk says.

Dovgal says that “everything you see in the lab is produced by robots or is a robot itself." The first prototype of the known Ukrainian hardware product, Petcube, has been designed and developed in the lab. Now the lab heavily uses 3D printers in their production.

The academy started in 2007. Dovgal used his interest in robotics to teach academy students new ways to apply their engineering skills. It cost him around $2,000 monthly out of his own money to pay salaries to several lab employees and produce new gadgets.

The initial idea behind the lab was to build robots for homes. “The very moment I heard about smart home solutions, I wanted to have a co-working space to work on them myself and let our students create technologies for smart heating, signaling, electronics' controlling and other aspects of smart home," Dovgal says.

As time went on, the lab started using 3D printers to make the most of the gadgets' details.

“The first time I saw 3D printers was about two years ago. At that time I guessed that this is going to be a major trend in just a couple of years," Dovgal says. “This is exactly what we see now."

The lab stores three 3D printers. One of them belongs to Dovgal. The price of each reaches $1,600. They are heavily used 24/7 for modeling and making details of future drones and other electronic gadgets.

Up to 90 percent of all details in the vehicles made in the lab are produced with the printers.


----------



## Hindustani78

President presented modern equipment to the border guards for the fulfillment of military tasks in the ATO area - Official web-site of President of Ukraine
14.02.2015 15:52

President Petro Poroshenko visited border guards of the mobile border detachment deployed in Bortnychi, near Kyiv.

Armored, special and engineering equipment was conveyed there and in the nearest time, it will be sent to the border guards for the fulfillment of military tasks in the ATO area.

The President examined new samples of the equipment. Over 150 vehicles will be sent to the border guards: 20 armored vehicles "Cougar", over 30 units of trucks and special units for engineering, ambulance cars for evacuation of the wounded, armored patrol vehicles and over 30 sets of thermal imaging devices.

The President has expressed confidence that the given equipment would increase the efficiency of the work on protection of the state border. "We will systemically develop the border agency, for it to be capable of countering modern threats efficiently," the Head of State said.

Petro Poroshenko has underlined the main task of the border guards: "Not a single mercenary, weapon or ammunition shall get to Ukraine".

The Head of State has also presented state awards to 11 border guards who took part in the ATO area.

The President has thanked the Ukrainian border guards for decent fulfillment of military tasks in the ATO area. He has mentioned coordinated actions in the course of the liberation of the occupied territories in Kherson region, when Chonhar and the Arabat Spit have been liberated. "Courage, self-sacrifice and combat brotherhood - this is what you demonstrate every day, every hour and moment, unfortunately, sometimes sacrificing the most precious - your lives," Petro Poroshenko has emphasized.

The attendees have honored the memory of the fallen border guards with a moment of silence.

The President has noted that less than 10 hours had been left until the declared truce. He is hopeful that all the parties will adhere to the Minsk agreements.

Petro Poroshenko has underlined that terrorists continued attacking the positions of the Ukrainian servicemen. "We are dealing with a treacherous and cynical enemy. We still hope that the common sense will prevail over the imperial ambitions and expect the one who gave the command to start hostilities to finally recover consciousness and give the command to stop shooting from 00:00 on Sunday," the President noted.

The Head of State has emphasized the possibility of breaking the truce and imposition of martial law. "Having examined carefully the legislation on the martial law, I will immediately submit amendments for consideration by Verkhovna Rada unless there is peace. These amendments will let us mobilize, unite and defend our land more efficiently," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Penguin

Hindustani78 said:


>


MDK-3: a trench digger based on the MT-T chassis




KMDB - MT-T Carrier Prime Mover

Vehicles based on the MT-T
KMDB - Vehicles Based on the MT-T Prime Mover Chassis

The MT-T was designed by using the running gear and transmission of the T-64 battle tank.
KMDB - T-64 Main Battle Tank



Hindustani78 said:


>


The DOZOR-B armoured personnel carrier is a 4x4 armoured fighting vehicle intended to transport personnel and various loads. The vehicle can be fitted with various light weapons, communications devices, and special equipment.
KMDB - DOZOR-B - Armored Personnel Carrier


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian knocked-out tanks and APCs are “donors” for Ukrainian equipment | Міністерство оборони України

*Wednesday, February 25*. DONBAS — These shots present Russian tank and BMP (APC). They have been captured by the Ukrainian soldiers of the detached mechanized brigade. The terrorists stormed Ukrainian positions using this equipment. The Ukrainian military knocked-out the materiel and the maintenance groups disassembled the equipment. Spare parts will be used like a ‘donor’ for Ukrainian tanks and BMPs. According to specialists, assemblies and sub-assemblies of the enemy’s armored vehicles are in good condition. The hulls will be sent for meltdown then.


----------



## Hindustani78

Volunteers in the Ukrainian city of Lviv volunteers are producing drones and training Ukrainian soldiers in how to operate them. They buy parts from abroad and say their aircraft are as good as foreign models but much cheaper.

Every day they test their drones at this field near the city. Volunteers say this drone has a range of more than 3,000 kilometers and can fly some 40 kilometers without charging.

This soldier came from eastern Ukraine and will soon return to the conflict zones.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Volunteers in the Ukrainian city of Lviv volunteers are producing drones and training Ukrainian soldiers in how to operate them. They buy parts from abroad and say their aircraft are as good as foreign models but much cheaper.
> 
> Every day they test their drones at this field near the city. Volunteers say this drone has a range of more than 3,000 kilometers and can fly some 40 kilometers without charging.
> 
> This soldier came from eastern Ukraine and will soon return to the conflict zones.


Lviv needs to be nuked

and you need to change you flags to Lithuania


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> Lviv needs to be nuked
> 
> and you need to change you flags to Lithuania



I have already requested Mod to change my location flag.


----------



## Nexus

Hindustani78 said:


> I have already requested Mod to change my location flag.


why Lithuania sir ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Nexus said:


> why Lithuania sir ?



Because i live in Lithuania.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saturday, March 14.* LVIV OBLAST — The pilots fly Mi-24 and Mi-8 helicopters in a detached army aviation regiment. All the officers are candidates for the 56th DHU of the UNMIL of new rotation. Pilots perform day and night flights in adverse weather conditions. The piloting skills in limited visibility, sometimes near zero visibility, form the basic requirement for first class pilots. Each serviceman has deep practical experience — over 1,000 hours of total flights. All the pilots have participated in combat operations in east of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

14.03.2015
*The heads of Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council and the Interior Ministry visited a National Guard training center on Saturday. *






Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council Oleksandr Turchynov and Minister of Interior Affairs Arsen Avakov have visited the training center of the National Guard of Ukraine in Novi Petrivtsi in Kyiv region, where they inspected and tested new military vehicles and military equipment.


----------



## Hindustani78

President of Ukraine: We require accuracy and reliability from Ukrainian weapons today | Міністерство оборони України

Saturday, April 4. UKRAINE – President Petro Poroshenko along with PM Arseniy Yatsenyuk, NSDC Secretary Olexander Turchynov, Minister of Defense Stepan Poltorak visited the training center of the National Guard of Ukraine where he viewed the latest Ukrainian weapons and military equipment.

The President stressed the importance of strengthening the country’s defense: “Despite the fact we prefer the peaceful way of conflict resolution the powder must be dry and we must ensure the highest level possible of the army combat readiness. We reconstruct everything that was destroyed during 23 years”.

Petro Poroshenko remarked the Ukrainian defense enterprises were working at full capacity producing modern combat modules, precision weapons and munitions: “We require accuracy and reliability from Ukrainian weapons today”. He also noted the Ukrainian UAVs, artillery fire control systems, air defense systems would reinforce the Ukrainian army.

The President viewed APC ЗЕ1, armor vehicles ‘BARS-8’ and ‘BARS-6’, HMMWV equipped with Ukrainian combat modules, antiaircraft missile system ‘Pechora-2d’, UAVs ‘Furia’ and Patriot RVO 10, UAVs of the system ‘Suva’, assault UAV ‘Yatagan’, light combat module ‘PBM’, automatic grenade launcher UAG-40, 82mm mortar KBA 48M1, automatic grenade launcher KBA 117, etc.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

16:32 04.04.2015
Poroshenko: we hit unemployment with tanks, APCs
*Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko again stressed that Ukrainian defense industry has picked up steam and new jobs have been created.*

*"Ukrainian defense industry that switches to three-shift operation is quickly boosting Ukraine's military power," the head of state said in the training center of the National Guard of Ukraine in Novi Petrivtsi (Kyiv region) on Saturday.*

*He said that "we hit unemployment with tanks and APCs."*

*Poroshenko said that thousands of new jobs that have been created at defense enterprises is a contribution in restoration, including in Ukraine's industrial potential.*

*An Interfax-Ukraine correspondent reported that on Saturday the presentation of weapon and military equipment samples was held in the training center of the National Guard of Ukraine in Novi Petrivtsi with the participation of the Ukrainian president.*

*Products of Ukroboronprom State Concern and some other Ukrainian enterprises were exhibited. Special exporters of Ukroboronprom also showed modern devices and equipment made by foreign companies.*


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Penguin

Hindustani78 said:


> *Wednesday, February 25*. DONBAS — These shots present Russian tank and BMP (APC). They have been captured by the Ukrainian soldiers of the detached mechanized brigade.


T-64....


----------



## Hindustani78

Penguin said:


> T-64....



A pro-Russian separatist from the Vostok (East) battalion stands in front of T-64 tanks in Donetsk, eastern Ukraine, July 16, 2014. REUTERS/Maxim Zmeyev


----------



## Basel

Superboy said:


> T-80UD. Very good tank. Ukrainians can't build any tank because T-80 developed by Russians.



AK engine are made in Ukraine too.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Last week 257 weapons repaired | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, April 7*. UKRAINE – Repair units of the Ukrainian army and defense enterprises repair and modernize the weapons and armament for the army.

Last week there were repaired 257 weapons: 45 armor weapons and 212 military vehicles.

Totally, since the beginning of the ‘anti-terror’ operation in east of Ukraine over 22,000 weapons have been repaired for Ukrainian army, including over* 700 rocket artillery systems, about 4,500 armor vehicles, over 15,500 vehicles and 1,500 specialized vehicles. Air Force got 72 repaired aircrafts and 42 repaired helicopters.*


----------



## Hindustani78

UKRAINIAN MILITARY RECEIVED NEW ARMORED VEHICLES “SVITYAZ”
26/03/2015




First armored vehicles "Svitiaz," manufactured by UKROBORONPROM, were delivered to Ukrainian military. Specialists of state enterprise “Mykolayiv Armoured Plant” mastered production of “Svityaz.”

"Svityaz" is an eight-wheeled floating all-wheel drive armored vehicle, equipped with two engines FPT «IVECO» Euro-3 powerplant of 150-hp. “Svityaz” highway cruising endurance is up to 760 km with fuel consumption of only 38 liters per 100 kilometers. The vehicle has high dynamic qualities, high cross-country capability and ride comfort.

"Svitiaz" is designed for directing troops and operational-tactical control communication organization. The vehicle is equipped with air conditioner, heater and smoke screen system.

“Mykolayiv Armoured Plant” is one of the main UKROBORONPROM enterprises, specializing in manufacture and modernization of armored wheeled vehicles. Mykolayiv Armoured Plant specialists developed latest armored ambulances "Saint Nicholas" for Armed Forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

‘Northern Falcon 2015’: Ukrainian Il-76MD airlifted 20 tons of cargo and 11,480 litres of fuel | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, April 14. DENMARK, GREENLAND – The Joint Ukrainian-Danish ‘Northern Falcon – 2015’ Operation on the transport of fuel from the U.S. Air Force ‘Thule’ Base to the Danish ‘Nord’ Polar Station on board of the Il-76MD airlifter of the Ukrainian Air Force undergoes now.

As of April 14, the Ukrainian contingent has arrived to Aalborg Airport, checked equipment, they have been briefed. They have already completed 1 mission and airlifted 20 tons of cargo and 11,480 litres of fuel.

The Ukrainian military pilots perform tasks in harsh climatic conditions of the Arctic – at temperatures to -50 degrees below zero and a wind speed of 15-20 meters per second, and without ground radio navigation and alternative airfields.

The Joint Ukrainian-Danish ‘Northern Falcon – 2015’ Operation undergoes during April of current year. The Il-76MD will airlift over 600,000 litres of fuel and other cargo from the U.S. Air Force ‘Thule’ Base to the Danish ‘Nord’ Polar Station.


----------



## Hindustani78

Clarification of information on ammunition acquisition | Міністерство оборони України
Tuesday, April 21. KYIV – Ukrainian units get armament according to the organization list requirement. There are no problems with supply of ammunition to the Ukrainian units accomplishing tasks in east of Ukraine. There is a permanent replenishment of ammunition.
*This year 1,700,000 missiles and ammunition are expected to be acquired.*

The Ukrainian MoD along with the GS carries out activities on acquisition of the advanced Ukrainian and foreign weapon.

In 2015, the Ukrainian MoD is going to purchase small arms, thermal cameras, etc.

**************************
Last week army maintainers repaired 248 pcs of armament and military equipment | Міністерство оборони України
Monday, April 21. KYIV – *“Last week army maintainers repaired 248 pcs of armament and military equipment – 31 pcs of armoured equipment and 217 vehicles,” Col. Viktoria Kushnir, Aide to Minister of Defence of Ukraine – Press Secretary, reported at the briefing in the Ukrainian Crisis Media Centre.*

Maintenance units of the Ukrainian army and Ukrainian defence enterprises repair and modernize armament and military equipment for the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

*“Totally, since the beginning of the ‘anti-terror’ operation 22,500 pcs of armament and military equipment have been repaired, including 213 pcs for Air Force, such as: aircrafts, helicopters, UAVs, etc.,” Col. Viktoria Kushnir said.*

State enterprises modernized 39 pcs of armament and military equipment –* four SU-25M1 aircrafts, eleven T-64BM ‘Bulat’ tanks and eight BTR-4E armoured personnel carriers.*


----------



## munchkin

Hindustani78 said:


> Totally, since the beginning of the ‘anti-terror’ operation in east of Ukraine over 22,000 weapons have been repaired for Ukrainian army, including over* 700 rocket artillery systems, about 4,500 armor vehicles, over 15,500 vehicles and 1,500 specialized vehicles. Air Force got 72 repaired aircrafts and 42 repaired helicopters.*




Bull. Ukraine never had that many armored vehicles and aircraft to begin with.


----------



## Penguin

munchkin said:


> Bull. Ukraine never had that many armored vehicles and aircraft to begin with.



Artillery rockets systems (self propelled) = 769
BM-21 "Grad" 408
9P140 "Uragan"139
9A52-2 "Smerch" 99
9K52 Luna-M 50
OTR-21 Tochka 90

Armored vehicles = (12276)
of which

wheeled afv (2540) 
BRDM-1 458
BRDM-2 600+
BTR-60 136
BTR-70 857
BTR-80 395
BTR-4 94

tracked afv (8370)
BTR-50 120
MT-LB 2315
BMD-1 61
BTR-D 44
BMD-2 78
BMP-1 1500
BMP-2 1434
BMP-3 4
T-72 1022
T-64 1600
T-80 167
T-84 15

SP arty (1366)
2S19 "Msta-S" 40
2S3 "Akatsiya" 501
2S1 "Gvozdika" 638
2S7 "Pion" 99
2S5 "Giatsint-S" 24
2S9 "Nona" 64

Equipment of the Ukrainian Ground Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, even if they lost half of everything in 2014-2015 .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Penguin said:


> Artillery rockets systems (self propelled) = 769
> BM-21 "Grad" 408
> 9P140 "Uragan"139
> 9A52-2 "Smerch" 99
> 9K52 Luna-M 50
> OTR-21 Tochka 90
> 
> Armored vehicles = (12276)
> of which
> 
> wheeled afv (2540)
> BRDM-1 458
> BRDM-2 600+
> BTR-60 136
> BTR-70 857
> BTR-80 395
> BTR-4 94
> 
> tracked afv (8370)
> BTR-50 120
> MT-LB 2315
> BMD-1 61
> BTR-D 44
> BMD-2 78
> BMP-1 1500
> BMP-2 1434
> BMP-3 4
> T-72 1022
> T-64 1600
> T-80 167
> T-84 15
> 
> SP arty (1366)
> 2S19 "Msta-S" 40
> 2S3 "Akatsiya" 501
> 2S1 "Gvozdika" 638
> 2S7 "Pion" 99
> 2S5 "Giatsint-S" 24
> 2S9 "Nona" 64
> 
> Equipment of the Ukrainian Ground Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So, even if they lost half of everything in 2014-2015 .....




I've never seen the Ukrainian army use T-72 in the ATO. Perhaps they sold all their T-72s to Syria. On the other hand, the New Russian army almost exclusively uses T-72.

Even if the Ukrainian army had 1,600 T-64 tanks at the start of the ATO, more than 1,000 would have been destroyed by now.


----------



## Penguin

Ukrainian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Ukrainian aircraft losses during the Ukrainian crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Heli's = about 125
Mi-2MSB2 7
Mil Mi-24 20
Mil Mi-8/17 Around 100 delivered (about 26 operational)

Transports = about 45
Antonov An-26 about 20
Ilyushin Il-76 about 20
Other transports: about 5

Combat jets = 324
Mikoyan MiG-29 80 in service in 2013 (32 operational)
SU 24 : 143 delivered (30 operational).
Sukhoi Su-25: 46 delivered (15 operational)
Sukhoi Su-27 55 delivered (20 operational)

Trainers = 114 
Yakovlev Yak-52 80 delivered.(20 operational)
Aero L-39 Albatros 34



munchkin said:


> Bull. Ukraine never had that many armored vehicles and aircraft to begin with.


bla bla bla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Penguin said:


> Ukrainian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> List of Ukrainian aircraft losses during the Ukrainian crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Heli's = about 125
> Mi-2MSB2 7
> Mil Mi-24 20
> Mil Mi-8/17 Around 100 delivered (about 26 operational)
> 
> Transports = about 45
> Antonov An-26 about 20
> Ilyushin Il-76 about 20
> Other transports: about 5
> 
> Combat jets = 324
> Mikoyan MiG-29 80 in service in 2013 (32 operational)
> SU 24 : 143 delivered (30 operational).
> Sukhoi Su-25: 46 delivered (15 operational)
> Sukhoi Su-27 55 delivered (20 operational)
> 
> Trainers = 114
> Yakovlev Yak-52 80 delivered.(20 operational)
> Aero L-39 Albatros 34
> 
> 
> bla bla bla




Not even 1 Su-27 or MiG-29 or Mi-24 is operational. The ATO has no air power.


----------



## Penguin

munchkin said:


> Bull. Ukraine never had that many armored vehicles and aircraft to begin with.


Irrelevant in relation to you statement.


----------



## munchkin

Penguin said:


> Irrelevant in relation to you statement.




It means Ukraine sucks. I'm pro Russia.  I'm a Russian ultra nationalist.


----------



## Hindustani78

Mykolaiv volunteers support special operations soldiers | Міністерство оборони України
Wednesday, April 22. MYKOLAIV – Volunteers of Charity Foundation ‘Dobro’ and representatives of Mykolaiv Regional Organization of Vitaliy Klitschko’s Political force ‘Udar’ handed over a laser ranging device, a binocular and all-purpose lightweight individual carrying equipment to Ochakov special operations soldiers. Moreover, they presented the National Flag of Ukraine and the Ukrainian Navy Flag.

“We’ve been supporting our brothers for several months and deliver the items, they need mostly, such as laser ranging devices, binoculars and all-purpose lightweight individual carrying equipment,” volunteer Ruslan Peresunko said.


----------



## Penguin

munchkin said:


> It means Ukraine sucks. I'm pro Russia.  I'm a Russian ultra nationalist.


And does than mean you have to act dumb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The anniversary stationed in Khmelnytsky Artillery Regiment arranged in his command of the Open Day. At the ceremony alignment "should heaven" anti-aircraft gunners invited veterans, the public, local authorities and clergy.- Noisy celebration we did not plan, because all the Artillery outside the bases bear alert for the protection and defense of important objects of state - said the deputy commander of the regiment to work with staff, Major Yuri Stasiuk. - Our units cover of air strikes and infrastructure involved in conducting anti-terrorist operations.

In the area of air defense systems ATO our regiment protect Ukrainian troops from air attack and "hunt" for bespilotni aircraft fighters.Arms Regiment - anti-aircraft missile systems "Buk M1". "It is heaven" own them since 1985. During this time, anti-aircraft gunners have participated in exercises with live fire and received high marks.In its provisional military combat positions on the day of the anniversary celebrations will alignment. Also honor the memory of fellow soldiers killed - two soldiers of the regiment gave their lives for Ukraine during the struggle with the Russian-terrorist troops.


----------



## Hindustani78

President: Armed Forces of Ukraine are capable of stopping the enemy | Міністерство оборони України
President Petro Poroshenko visited the 169th training centre of the Land Forces “Desna” (Chernihiv region). The Head of State examined precision weapons, anti-tank missiles and guided missiles. All military equipment was produced by the Ukrainian enterprises in the framework of the State Corporate Group “Ukroboronprom”.

The President emphasized that Ukraine must enhance its defence capacity. Given the fact that the aggressor uses tanks extensively, the Ukrainian troops require modern anti-tank weaponry. “Ukrainian Armed Forces will have means to repel the enemy. These are state-of-the-art and highly-accurate samples of Ukrainian anti-tank weapons,” the Head of State said.

According to him, military training in “Desna” demonstrated current opportunities of the Ukrainian weaponry. “We do not need military parades. We do not have to play with muscles. We must train our armed forces in the training areas, but it doesn’t mean that it is not the top priority for the Ukrainian authorities,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The President emphasizes that only tested samples will be supplied to the Ukrainian army. “We have to do everything possible to shorten the gap between the production of modern Ukrainian weaponry and the Ukrainian army,” the Head of State said.

The President drew attention to the importance of export of the Ukrainian armament. “I want us to be in top-5 exporters,” he said. According to Petro Poroshenko, foreign currency revenues will allow purchase of foreign modern samples of weaponry and details for the Ukrainian equipment. Everything will be done for import substitution. “All samples you’ve seen today were fully produced in Ukraine or in the countries, which are our partners from the EU,” the Head of State informed.

The President emphasized that economic spurt of Ukraine was based on the MIC. He noted the role of human potential in the high-tech enterprises of defence complex. “Ukrainian victory is gained not only on the front, but also in the rear, by professionals that work on three-shift basis producing weaponry for the army 24/7,” the Head of State stressed.

Petro Poroshenko was satisfied with the high level of interaction between “Ukroboronprom”, the Ministry of Defence and the General Staff. According to the President, Ukrainian defence enterprises have carried out over 7,000 modernizations of all kind of weapons since the beginning of hostilities in the ATO area.

The event was attended by the NSDC Secretary and heads of security structures, inter alia, the Ministry of Defence, Security Service, General Staff, National Guard and Ukroboronprom.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Testing of Ukrainian unmanned aerial vehicles in the Zhytomyr firing area


----------



## Hindustani78

In the Army Academy named after hetman Sagaydachnogo, the International scientific conference "Prospects of development of weapons and military equipment of Land Forces."The event, which is the eighth time is based on the specific military university, involved nearly 250 representatives of military-industrial complex, leading military and civilian research institutions, educational institutions of Ukraine, as well as volunteer organizations.

The conference was also attended by a delegation of the High School of the Army officer named General T. Kosciuszko from Poland, led by Vice Rector of the Polish military university teaching and research Colonel Marek Kulchytsky.

Representatives of the military-industrial complex and leading research institutions also arranged an exhibition of modern weapons and technology, equipment and military equipment, military uniforms and others. In particular, their products represent Inhabitants of the State Enterprise Lviv state factory "Lorta" Private Joint Stock Company "Avikos" State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant" State Enterprise "Orizon-Navigation" from Smela, Cherkassy region, and many others.In the foyer of the club on the parade ground and Academy participants demonstrate some possibilities of armament and military equipment. 

Thus, the "highlight" of the exhibition were indications Ukrainian-wheel drive armored combat vehicle "Dozor-B," which is made in Ukraine and demonstration flights of unmanned aerial vehicles.Representative international scientific event on Head of Lviv Regional State Administration Oleg Synyutka. He got acquainted with the newest and promising models of weapons and military equipment.During the event participants toured the educational-material base of the Army Academy and got acquainted with the practical features of modern cadet training.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Kyiv volunteers present two UAVs to black berets | Міністерство оборони України
Saturday, May 16. KYIV – The volunteer group of Olexiy Honcharov from Kyiv assembled unmanned aerial vehicles. ‘Black berets’ received two quadcopters which can fly at an altitude of one km, hover during a flight and transmit the online image.

According to the group leader, they raised money in social networks, among friends, etc. Volunteers gave a master class and demonstrated capabilities of these drones.

It is worth mentioning, this volunteer group has been supporting Mykolaiv ‘black berets’ for a long time.


----------



## Superboy

Lugansk catridge works, which formerly made ammo for UAF, now only makes ammo for NAF. 7N10 bullet

5.45×39 НАБІЙ 7Н10

Ukraine now has no more factory that makes ammo. Ukraine army has that many bullets left, no more.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Superboy said:


> Lugansk catridge works, which formerly made ammo for UAF, now only makes ammo for NAF. 7N10 bullet
> 
> 5.45×39 НАБІЙ 7Н10
> 
> Ukraine now has no more factory that makes ammo. Ukraine army has that many bullets left, no more.



beyond pathetic.

they can also join the loser club nato.

if you look at the other nato members, than ukraine will be a force multiplier.

hehehe

lel


----------



## Superboy

firefight between NAFand UAF


----------



## Hindustani78

May 19 in Odessa, Commander of the Naval Forces of Ukraine Vice-Admiral Sergei Hayduk presented the personnel of Western Naval base and surface ships brigade newly appointed commanders. Presentation held during the grand alignment at a naval berths.


----------



## Hindustani78

Recreate fighting vehicle BTR-70 gasoline to diesel volunteers decided Center "Carrier" at the farm "Titus" Bereznegovatskogo district of Mykolayiv region.Mykolayiv lean agricultural producers felt that replacing gasoline engines to diesel fuel significantly save the military needed to complete the task. But there was another reason for the "modernization", the military said armored vehicles when gasoline hit enemy bullets and splinters easily ignited. Accordingly, diesel armored vehicles much better Indemnified of this shortcoming.Made sure of the wisdom of proceeding artisans Nicholas peasants began to work and for a short time set in 70 BTR two diesel engine D-240. 

Before installation, they were disguised and completely restored.Field running the upgraded technology, which held the military together with farmers in the field, demonstrated its full readiness to perform tasks.Recently, the military arrived on equipment and thanked the volunteers for their help and peasants, took rebuilt APC. Soon he will go to perform tasks in the area of ATU.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Volunteers repaired and hander over An-26 “Rescuer” to servicemen | Міністерство оборони України

Friday, May 22. *KYIV – The official ceremony of transfer of An-26 aircraft to the transport aviation brigade took place on the military airfield of the Boryspil airport. The repair of this aircraft was initiated by Wings of Phoenix Volunteer Foundation.

An-26 airlifter, the so called ‘Rescuer’, has been kept disassembled in Boryspil for twelve years, as 5.ua reports.

Last autumn, the volunteers initiated the collection of money to repair it. During six months, they collected about UAH 1 million. Organizations, enterprises and MoD joined the campaign as well. An-26 will airlift wounded in action from the ‘anti-terror’ operation area.

In August 2014, the volunteers repaired An-26 ‘Phoenix’ during four months.






Today, 22 May, at a military airfield area "Borispol" solemn transfer of the Brigade transport aircraft and flight demonstration of An-26, which was restored on the initiative of Volunteer Foundation "Wings of the Phoenix." Public this project became known as the "Ryatunchyk."Military transport aircraft An-26, the so-called "Ryatunchyk" this '12 stood dismantled in "Borispol", informs 5.ua.Last year, volunteers have initiated the fall to raise funds for repairs. Within six months, gathered around one million. Volunteers joined organizations, enterprises and the Ministry of Defence.

This money bought all the necessary equipment. AN-26, in particular, will carry fighters who were wounded in the zone of the antiterrorist operation.- It secretly named a "Ryatunchyk." The name says for itself. It will be used to transport personnel to transport wounded soldiers ATO - told the deputy commander of the 15th Brigade transport aircraft, Colonel Oleg Mikhailenko.- It is a great joy indescribable feeling, this is the second our plane. They are like children, they are very delicate. The whole year working on it, now they fly in front of you, handsome - shared impressions volunteer Marina Dobrovolska.In August 2014 volunteers in four months regained AN-26 which was at 9 years of 25 air crew. Updated then the plane was named "Phoenix".


----------



## Hindustani78

Since the beginning of the ‘anti-terror’ operation there have been repaired and recovered 24,612 units of materiel | Міністерство оборони України
On this day, May 26, at a briefing in the Ukrainian crisis media center reported Head of Communications and Press Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Oksana Havryliuk colonel.

Repair the Armed Forces of Ukraine and enterprises of the military-industrial complex prolong the repair and modernization of armament and military equipment for the Armed Forces of Ukraine.- 

Last week repair and restoration crews Armed Forces of Ukraine in the area of ATU returned for combat missions 
244 units of armaments and military equipment,*
including 5 of the T-64*, 
*7 anti-tank guns MT-12 "rapier" and T-1 gun *
*12 self-propelled anti-aircraft missile system "Strela-10"*, 
*2 combat vehicles antitank complex "Sturm-C" and a "competition"*
*6 infantry fighting vehicles BMP-1 and BMP-2 19, *
*2 combat reconnaissance vehicles BRM-1K, 2 BTR-70 *
*1 machine control artillery *
- said Lt. Gavrilyuk Oksana.In addition, the device has returned

*187 vehicles are particularly 52 "Ural", 40 ZIL, GAZ 34, 66, 28 KamAZ, KrAZ 31 and 2 MAZy.*

Repair crews of state enterprises last week resumed
two transport-charging machine to reactive systems of salvo fire "Hurricane",
4 cars complexes 1V12 artillery fire control (m) and 
2 infantry fighting vehicles BMP-2.- 

So, just from the beginning of the antiterrorist operation for the Armed Forces of Ukraine restored and renovated 24 thousand 612 units of armaments and military equipment
Of these, 23 thousand 263 units resumed repair and restoration brigade units, the remaining technology - specialized teams of state enterprises - said Lt. Gavrilyuk Oksana.

*[URL='http://euromaidanpress.com/2015/05/26/ukrainian-weapons-what-local-factories-are-producing-for-the-army/']Ukrainian Weapons - What Local Factories are Producing for the Army
2015/05/26[/URL]*
Since the beginning of Russian aggression Ukraine, consistently ranking in the top ten exporters of weapons in the world, driven by the necessity to completely re-equip its own army, is replacing the weapons inherited from Soviet times. GordonUA has chosen several new products of the Ukrainian defense industry which are already deployed to the front or which may be deployed in the future.


Small arms

_Assault rifle “Fort-221″ (TAR-21)_
 
Development of the Israeli [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMI_Tavor_TAR-21']TAR-21 is produced under license in Vinnytsia at RPC Fort. The rifle uses a “bullpup” configuration, in which the bolt carrier group is placed behind the pistol grip; this shortens the overall length but does not sacrifice barrel length. As a result, the TAR-21 provides carbine length, yet achieves rifle muzzle velocities. The housing is made of impact-resistant plastic reinforced metal which helped to significantly reduce the weight.





Photo: fort.vn.ua

 
Formally, the production of the “Fort-221″ under Israeli license began in Ukraine in 2009, but until recently these assault rifles and a shortened variant, the “Fort-224″, were only purchase in small quantities for Special Forces of the SBU (Ukrainian Security Service). It is known that, after the beginning of the conflict in Donbas that the “Fort-221″ appeared among the weapons used by the “Tornado” battalion of the MVD (Ministry of Internal Affairs). The Defense Ministry reported on its intention to purchase about 500 of these weapons.

Effective range 550 m, 5.56 mm caliber, 750-900 rounds per minute, mass with magazine is 4.3 kg.

*Sniper Rifle “VPR-308″*
This modified version of the “Zbroyar” Z-008 Ukrainian sport/hunting rifle is made in Kyiv at the “Mayak” production factory. It can be operated with either single cartridge or with a 5-10 round magazine. Compared with the heavier, traditional Ukrainian rifle SVD which the army inherited from Soviet times, this weapon is only 4.5 kg versus 5-7 kg for the SVD, but has a greater sighting range of 900 m versus 800 m).




The first samples were presented in 2012 and the company commenced mass production in spring of 2014. The first lot entered service with the National Guard in July.

Effective range is 900 m, 7.62 mm x 51 mm caliber, 15 rounds/min, mass with magazine of 5-7 kg.


*Rocket-propelled grenades and anti-tank weapons*
Grenade launcher “UAG-40″[/paste:font]
Developed in Kyiv: the first prototypes were produced at the plant, “Lenіnska kuznya“, in 2010. The first Ukrainian portable automatic belt-fed grenade launcher. Fully compliant with NATO standards but, in contrast to Western models, is much easier to use. It is supplied with a tripod mounting structure which allows for rapid weapon deployment. High level of portability and easy preparation of operating site allows for quick change of firing position both in the open air and in an urban environment.





Photo: militaryreview.su


The Ministry of Defense was interested in domestic development and conducted tests of the grenade launcher, however there is no current information on deliveries of this model to the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

*Technical characteristics:*


Max length: 960mm
Weight: 17 kg
Shooting cycle: 400 shot/min
[/URL]
*Stugna-P*
The Stugna-P is an anti-tank missile system designed and manufactured in Ukraine. Stugna-P has been developed by Kyiv-based, Luch, design bureau to compete with foreign models of the same class. Round comprising “STUGNA” antitank guided missile is intended for firing from the tank T-55 or antitank artillery gun MT-12 against stationary and moving modern armored objects with combined, incomplete or monolithic armor including ERA (explosive reactive armor), and also against pinpoint targets like weapon emplacements, tank in a trench, lightly armored objects. The Stugna-P is also capable of destroying low-altitude, slow-moving aerial targets. The laser-guided system has a range of 5 km and can penetrate armor up to 800 millimeters thickness. The operating temperature range is from – 40° to +60°C. 





Photo: justus.com.ua

In October 2010, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine ordered from GKKB “Luch” ten systems “Stugna-P” for testing. In February 2015, the mobile version of the “Stugna-P” was presented, mounted on the chassis of a light vehicle. In March 20, 2015, mass production of anti-tank systems “Stugna-P” was begun.



http://euromaidanpress.com/2015/05/...t-local-factories-are-producing-for-the-army/

*Armored Vehicles*
*“Bars”*
Bars was developed in 2014 at the Design Bureau of the Cherkassy automobile factory and demonstrated in December 2014 at the National Guard site near Kyiv. This vehicle is capable of carrying 4-6 people in full uniform in addition to a two-man crew. The housing consists of steel plates welded together at angles such that the vehicle provides protection against 5.45 mm and 7.62 mm munitions. The four-wheel drive vehicle is powered by an Isuzu engine.





Photo: trucks.autocentre.ua

The Ukrainian National Guard announced their intention to purchase 90 “Bars”. In addition, this vehicle will participate in the Ministry of Defense tender for the purchase of light-armored vehicles.

Highway speed of 100 km/hr and a range of 600 km.

*“KrAZ Kuguar”*
This vehicle was developed by the Canadian company, Streit Group, at their manufacturing facility in Ontario, Canada. It is based on a Toyota Landcruiser chassis and is currently being manufactured in Ukraine at the Kremenchuk Automobile Plant (KrAZ) in Kremenchuk, Ukraine. The Cougar is a multi-functional Light Armored Vehicle with cross-dimensional characteristics which allow it to be used in a wide variety of applications including military, police and tactical. It has been designed to withstand ballistic assaults as well as to protect the occupants against mines and grenade blasts because of the reinforced under-carriage. In early August 2014, Ukraine’s Ministry of the Interior ordered 21 of these vehicles for the National Guard.





Photo: uk.wikipedia.org

The Kuguar has a shielded weapon mount on the roof. It can be armed with 7.62-mm, 12.7-mm machine guns or 40-mm automatic grenade launcher. Vehicle accommodates up to 9 troops, including the driver. Troops enter and leave the vehicle via side or rear doors. There are some observation windows and firing ports provided for the troops. Alternatively it can carry up to a 1 000 kg of supplies. The Kuguar is powered by either a 4-liter Toyota turbocharged diesel engine, developing 240 hp, or 4.5-liter petrol engine, developing 218 hp. There is also a Toyota 4-liter petrol engine, developing 228 hp. Engine is mated to a 5-speed manual transmission. Vehicle has a 4×4 configuration with full-time all-wheel drive capability

*Heavy Armored Vehicles*
*BTR-4 “Bucephalus”*
The brain-child of Ukainian designers at the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau is the BTR-4M, which was first demonstrated at the weapons exhibition IDEX-2013 in the UAE. The vehicle has a conventional layout similar to western designs like the German TPz Fuchs in which the driver’s and commander’s compartment are at the front part of the hull, the engine and transmission compartment in the middle, and the troop compartment at the rear. Personnel enter and leave the vehicle either through the rear doors or the roof hatches, and the driver and the commander are provided with doors located on the sides of the hull.





Photo: nevsepic.com.ua

The BTR-4 has a maximum speed of 110 km/h and can cross water obstacles at a speed of 10 km/h. The vehicle is powered by a 3TD diesel engine with 500 hp. It was reported to being hit by several rpg rounds and multiple small-arms fire with no consequences. Slat armor can be fitted for maximum protection against RPG attacks.

Several dozen BTR-4 are already in service with the National Guard. These vehicles have also been sold to Iraq, Kazakhstan and Nigeria. On 4 June 2014, company officials revealed that the BTR-4E was being used in military operations in the Slavyansk area. Its armor had withstood hits from large-caliber machine guns, counter-HEAT side screens protected the crew from anti-tank grenade launchers, and armored glass sustained direct hits from sniper rifles.


----------



## Galad

Ukrainian MIC was closely connected with the Russian one.Most of its production was for Russia,lots of orders have come from Russia plus joint ventures,contracts for maintenance .Now connections are being cut out which will lead to inevitable result-dead of Ukrainian MIC.Which is good for Russia- all those specialists with decades long experience once out from work will go,accept citizenship and will start working in Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Putin s statements about the collapse of Ukrainian military industrial complex surprise by their inadequacy - Turchynov| Ukrinform
KYIV, May 26 /Ukrinform/. Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov said that Ukraine will never supply the components for weapons to an aggressor country.

The press service of the National Security Council reported the news.

"Ukraine will never supply arms to the aggressor who is going to kill our citizens,” Turchynov stated.

He noted that Russian military and political leadership along with its intelligence agencies systematically worked to destroy the military potential of our country. "Our military-industrial complex were forced to go bankrupt, they destroyed the Armed Forces, and the defense capabilities of the country. The aggression of the Russian Federation had to become the final chord in their plans to annihilate the independence of our country," said Turchynov. 

**********


----------



## Hindustani78

Friday, May 29. DNIPROPETROVSK – Servicemen of tank units of the Ukrainian Land Forces enhance their skills in testing new tank armament.

According to Col. Valeriy Zaluzhnyi, servicemen undergo training in combat-oriented conditions.

“Qualified specialists train crews to shoot Combat guided tank missiles at a long distance. This armament is a new product of the Ukrainian designers, it permits to destroy armoured and other targets at a distance of 5,000 meters,” officer remarked.

Combat guided tank missile is one of the best in its class. It improves the tank characteristics and combat capabilities. It may be used against armoured targets, concrete fortifications, helicopters, etc.


----------



## Hindustani78

Винахід заради перемоги | Міністерство оборони України
May 29 at the Central Research Institute of weapons and military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (m. Kyiv) hosted a scientific conference on the theme: "The invention victory for sharing of experience in repair and modernization of military equipment and weapons in conditions of ATU."The conference was held to exchange experiences, information and ideas to improve existing and creation of new armament, military and special equipment, improve the quality of their operation and protection against weapons between military and inventor who perform combat tasks in the area of ATO and their practical implementation and dissemination of good practice among military forces ATO zone.The conference was attended by Head of Military Scientific Directorate of the General Staff of Ukraine Doctor of Military Science, Senior Fellow Colonel Yuri Goose, Deputy Director General of State Enterprise "Ukrainian Institute of Intellectual Property" Peter Ivanenko, the leaders of the military-industrial enterprises, design offices, designers, inventors students, volunteers and members of ATO, intellectuals, as Patriots Ukraine are gathered in a difficult time for Ukraine.


----------



## Penguin

> *Lack of Ukrainian components stalls construction of ships for Russian Navy — deputy PM*
> Russia
> June 03, 10:14 UTC+3
> Ukraine has suspended supplies of gas-turbine engines to Russia
> 
> Admiral Grigorovich class frigates (Project 11356) and Admiral Gorshkov class frigates (Project 22350) use Ukrainian gas-turbine engines, in particular.


TASS: Russia - Lack of Ukrainian components stalls construction of ships for Russian Navy — deputy PM


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> TASS: Russia - Lack of Ukrainian components stalls construction of ships for Russian Navy — deputy PM




Meh. It's not like Ukraine can build any ship.

The first Admiral Gorshkov frigate commissions in November. Looks like the engine issue is resolved.

Russian frigate Admiral Gorshkov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Meh. It's not like Ukraine can build any ship.
> 
> The first Admiral Gorshkov frigate commissions in November. Looks like the engine issue is resolved.
> 
> Russian frigate Admiral Gorshkov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The first frigate of this class was floated out of the launch dock on 29 October 2010. The ship was 40 percent complete and then began to be fitted out. Main mechanical equipment and systems providing safe launching were installed, including a combined diesel and gas turbine (CODAG) powerplant, gear assemblies, drive shafts and screws, and electric power supply facilities prior to the Crimea issue.

So, duh, with propulsion system delivered prior to 2014, naturally this ship is commissioning. It is units 3-4 the need worry about, obviously.


----------



## Superboy

Penguin said:


> The first frigate of this class was floated out of the launch dock on 29 October 2010. The ship was 40 percent complete and then began to be fitted out At present, main mechanical equipment and systems providing safe launching has been installed, including a combined diesel and gas turbine (CODAG) powerplant, gear assemblies, drive shafts and screws, and electric power supply facilities. Further works will be performed at the shipyard's fitting quay
> 
> So, duh, with propulsion system delivered prior to 2014, naturally this ship is commissioning. It is units 3-4 the need worry about, obviously.




Don't Russia already make such turbines? Kilo subs Russia builds lots of.


----------



## Penguin

Superboy said:


> Don't Russia already make such turbines? Kilo subs Russia builds lots of.


Only since 2007, in limited number, with issues.


> In the foreseeable future it will be important to keep in mind one more entity in the market of naval gas turbines. Joint Russian-Ukrainian venture Turborus was founded by NPO Saturn, Zorya-Mashproject, NPO Avrora (St. Petersburg), JSC TST (Technical Systems and Technologies, St. Petersburg) and Moscow based Turbocon Ltd. The main shareholders are NPO-Saturn and Zorya-Mashproject, the shares of other are approximately equal. Turborus deals with the repair and service of all gas turbines operated by the Russian Navy. According to Yuri Kuvyrkin each fleet of the Russian Navy has a branch of Turborus. However, branch does not mean base or repair workshop. It means service. Turborus delivers spares, arrange shipments of the engines to / from manufacturer for repair. In the overwhelming majority of cases the engines are repaired in Nikolaev. -
> ...
> according to the well informed sources of PravdaRu in the St. Petersburg based Engineering Academy it is too early to speak of the complete independence of the Ukraine. The engines are ready, but not the whole turbine system. This work is still to be done. For example, Russia does not have manufacturing and testing capacities for making reducers. There are technical questions with the automated control systems. The systems which allow shifting power from one to another board of a two turbines ship are only at the level of sketch designing. Recognizing the success of Saturn VMF and its technical superiority over another Russian designer of naval gas turbines, Moscow based Salyut, the source expressed careful optimism over the on-going works of Saturn. Complete independence of the Ukrainian Zorya-Mashproject is referred to differently in different situations. Most often it is mentioned as nearly an official goal. But such statements are usually made for the media or by the media. Most recent statements by the top managers of the industry voiced at the specialized conferences and meetings, attended by the correspondent of Prvada.Ru, make it possible to conclude that there are enough high ranking people in Russia who think that there is no need to waste money on hurrying. Instead of duplicating the production capacities left in the Ukraine it is suggested to create principally new manufacturing, engines and systems.


Russian Navy to get Russia’s first naval gas turbines - English pravda.ru


----------



## Hindustani78

*Last week Ukrainian units and state enterprises repaired 343 units of armament and military equipment | Міністерство оборони України

Tuesday, June 9*. KYIV — “MoD recovers and repairs materiel. Last week, there were recovered 343 units of armament and military equipment,” Col. Viktoria Kushnir, Aide to Minister of Defence, stated at the briefing in the Ukrainian Crisis Media Centre.

Totally, there have been recovered and repaired 25,087 units of armament and military equipment and 484 units of AF equipment. Particularly, 81 aircrafts, 44 helicopters and 27 unmanned aerial vehicles.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, June 24.* CHERNIHIV — Specialists of the State Scientific Research Centre of the Armed Forces of Ukraine along with representatives of MS Avia-Grade Ltd and Adron Ltd carried out tests of Mi-24P helicopter equipped with Adros KUV 26-50 combined flare dispenser.

The specialists performed 5 flights during 2 hours.

“The program is completely fulfilled. The helicopter demonstrated high results. The primary aim of these tests was to define possibility of the passing into service of Adros KUV 26-50 combined flare dispenser and use on Mi-24, Mi-8 helicopters and An-26 airlifters,” Col. Volodymyr Bashynsky, Chief of State Scientific Research Centre of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, stated.


----------



## Hindustani78

Military helicopter Mi-24 level 56th separate helicopter detachment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which is temporarily based in the Republic of Côte d'Ivoire, perform flights on unstable regions of the country, demonstrating the presence of UN forces.Regular air service machines is held in the base camp of the 56th OVZ in Liberia. 

During work on serviceability checks all helicopter systems, after which pilots carry "test flight".Recently, military-technical staff separate helicopter detachment completed routine maintenance of the helicopter Mi-24 military pilot Lieutenant Colonel Gregory Sytnyk. End of technical works marked test test.- During the flight at an altitude of one kilometer, all systems were checked helicopter.

The machine is in good condition and ready to perform tasks - said Lt. Col. Gregory Sitnik.After maintenance machine soon will return to Ivory Coast, where continue to perform the tasks of the UN mission.


----------



## Hindustani78

July 5 in Odessa, held on the occasion of the Day of the Naval Forces of Ukraine.Activities started implementation solemn ritual of lifting ships naval flag and flags roztsvichuvannya.At the solemn meeting, held at helipad domestic fleet flagship, the frigate "Hetman Sahaidachny" was attended by Defense Minister of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak, Commander of the Naval Forces of Ukraine Vice-Admiral Sergei Hayduk, chairman of the Odessa Regional State 

Administration Miheil Saakashvili, deputy chairman of the Odessa Regional Council Smirnov, Odessa command of the garrison, and representatives of public organizations and veterans Odessa.Chairman of the national defense department, 

Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak welcoming personnel Ukrainian domestic fleet on their professional holiday and wished the sailors every success in performing the tasks of protecting the country from the sea direction.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Odessa, in the Day of Naval Forces of Ukraine, great interest was the measure ships tours for everyone. About 3500 citizens of Odessa and guests visited moored at berth frigate "Hetman Sahaidachny" missile boat "Pryluky" ship degaussing "Balta" and on three ships and boats Marine detachment of the Border Service of Ukraine. Only frigate "Hetman Sahaidachny" took on board at more than 2.5 thousand people.


----------



## Hindustani78

Today, July 7, the second year students of the Faculty of flight Kharkiv Air Force University named after Ivan Kozhedub reached the important stage of military pilots - the implementation of independent flights in the aircraft type HAZ-30. Practical training takes place at the airport flying club named Valentina Kharkiv Society Grizodubova promotion of Defense of Ukraine.

Currently, each of cadets has an average of 15 hours nalotnoho time. The training program provides that this summer will Vtorokursniki in the sky for 45 hours, 13 of which is assigned a separate flight.Reference: aircraft HAZ-30 is designed for initial training of pilots flying clubs, flight schools, military and civil aviation, as well as flights by private individuals. The aircraft is equipped with the Austrian Rotax-912 engine with ULS tyahnetrylopatevym propeller. The plane takes off and landing on runway airborne and ground with artificial covering.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yesterday personnel of the Naval Forces of Ukraine in Odessa visited the US Ambassador to Ukraine Jeffrey R.Payyett. The Ambassador congratulated the sailors on the Day of Naval Forces, celebrated July 5.

At the frigate "Hetman Sahaidachny" held a protocol meeting Commander of the Naval Forces of Ukraine Vice-Admiral Sergei Hayduk with US Ambassador to Ukraine Jeffrey R.Payyettom. Head of the Armed Forces of Ukraine thanked the American side for consistency in terms of international cooperation, particularly in the conduct of US-Ukrainian exercises series "Sea Breeze", held in the Black Sea under the NATO "Partnership for Peace", and tactical training type PASSEX and other measures of cooperation.

Vice Admiral Sergei Hayduk informed the ambassador about the preparation exercises "Sea Breeze 2015" and expressed hope that US Ambassador to Ukraine will study. Commander of the Ukrainian Navy also thanked the military-technical assistance provided by the Ukrainian Navy from the US.The American diplomat described the efforts exerted to strengthen regional security and international cooperation. Ambassador wished the personnel of "Hetman Sagaidachnogo" "full sail in all your endeavors."


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine exports weapons to 19 countries in 2014 – State Export Control Service
08.07.2015

In 2014, Ukraine exported ordinary weaponry to 19 countries according to a report by the State Export Control Service on international shipments of certain types of weaponry in 2014.

Information released by the service has been a basis for the annual UN Register of Conventional Arms since 2004.

According to the report, in 2014 Ukraine exported 51 units of equipment including 23 T-82 tanks, 28 armored vehicles, 15 aircraft including 8 helicopters and 6 fighter aircraft, one "Bison" air cushioned landing craft, 18 rocket launchers and over 27,000 firearms.

In particular, 11 T-72 tanks were exported to Ethiopia, 12 – to Nigeria. Fifteen BTR-3E1 and two BTR-3M2 armored vehicles were exported to Thailand, 10 BTR-4EN armored vehicles – to Nigeria, and one BTR-4 armored vehicle – to the U.S.

Nigeria received six large-caliber artillery mounts.

Five MiG-21 fighter aircraft were exported to Croatia and one to Chad. Six Mi-8 helicopters were exported to Belarus and two Mi-24V helicopters – to Nigeria. The "Bison" air cushioned landing craft was exported to China. Algeria bought 18 rockets and rocket launchers.

Firearms were exported to the U.S. which bought 10,166 rifles, Canada – 10,400 rifles, the Czech Republic – 5,000 rifles, Uganda – 3,000 rifles and Georgia – 100 rifles. Sudan received 830 light and 62 heavy machine guns. The Democratic Republic of Congo received one light machine gun, two assault rifles, one rifle, and two handguns. Moldova bought 2 handguns and Peru – 580 handguns.

Germany bought 10 launching mechanisms for portable air defense systems, Belarus – one portable antitank guided missile system.

Official data on the results of the operation of Ukrainian special exporters in 2014 by Ukroboronprom state concern hasn’t been made public. According to Ukroboronprom, in 2013 weapons exports and the special services of the company made an income of $1 billion, which corresponds with the results of 2012. Out of the total exports figure, 43% of exported goods went to Asia, 25% - to Africa, 9% - to Europe, 6% to the CIS (excluding Russia) and 3% - to the U.S. The share of exports to Russia, including double-purpose products, amounted to 17%.

According to Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, Ukrainian exports of major weaponry in 2014 amounted to $664 million, which was 6.8% lower year-over-year ($708 million).

Russia's annexation of Crimea made Ukroboronprom suspend military-trade cooperation with Russia in March 2014. In June 2014, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko announced a ban on military-trade cooperation with Russia, including supplies of double-purpose products. In May 2015, the Ukrainian government canceled the inter-government agreement on military-trade cooperation with Russia which was signed in 1993.

Russian military aggression in 2014 also made Ukraine suspend a number of export contracts on supplying military equipment that was ultimately sent to the Anti-Terrorist Operation zone in Donbas.

According to Ukroboronprom's plans which were announced in December 2014, supplies under suspended contracts are to be provided via a scheduled increase in production capacity in 2015-2016.

At present, Ukraine has military-trade relations with 100 countries.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Odessa today, July 11, held celebrations to mark the 22 th anniversary of the lifting of the naval flag on the frigate Naval Forces of Ukraine "Getman Sahaidachny." Congratulate Fleet flagship crew attended by representatives of the Ukrainian Navy Command, Western Naval Base, surface ships crew, management Podolsk district in Kyiv state administration, veterans of the Armed Forces and the ship, clergy, staff of the Center of military-music Naval Forces of Ukraine.

On behalf of the Commander of the Naval Forces of Ukraine personnel of the ship and welcomed all present chief of staff - first deputy commander Navy Rear Admiral Ukraine Andrey Tarasov.- We hold on you very much hope, because in front of the Naval Forces of Ukraine a lot of work for the restoration, establishment and development of the entire ship. That's your big sea experience will in the shortest possible time to restore power fleet - said Rear Admiral Andrei Tarasov.


----------



## Penguin

> Russian frigates left without engines prepared for transfer to India
> Saturday, July 04, 2015 by Indiandefense News
> The fourth and fifth Project 11356 frigates, built for the Russian Navy at the Kaliningrad Yantar shipyard, might be sent to India. A source in the Defense Ministry informed Lenta.ru of this.


Russian frigates left without engines prepared for transfer to India | Indian Defence News


----------



## Hindustani78

Today, 13 July, in Kharkiv at the State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant", part of the State Concern "Ukroboronprom" transmission completed 8th tank of T-80 members of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Since the beginning of the antiterrorist operation Kharkiv tankoremontnyky already repaired more than 50 units of tanks.According to the company's management, under the terms of the current contract in July they had put the army 4 tanks. 

However, sound organization of work in two shifts and repairers efforts have greatly accelerate the rate of transfer of combat vehicles and surpass the production plan.- A first group of armor of T-80 repaired at the factory. Before that, we sent the army just different versions of T-64 tank. "Visimdesyatka" as is fast and mobility, but these are the characteristics that are suitable for soldiers paratroopers. Note that all labor collective of mutual understanding refers to the execution of defense contracts. It depends on peace and tranquility in the country - said the director of "armored Kharkov Plant" Victor Kozonak.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Tuesday, July 14*. LVIV — Lviv Armor plant demonstrated new military vehicles, including a new Dozor B armor vehicle. According to Mr. Roman Romanov, Director General, Ukroboronprom, the Ukrainian Armed Forces will receive t\this vehicle in early September.

“We’ve reached an agreement with state authorities, leaders of departments that we’ll strictly control the realization of this project at all the stages. If the vehicle undergoes testing as scheduled the army will receive the first Dozors in early September,” he stressed.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Ministry of Defense of Ukraine continuing experiment with the use of electronic media during the negotiation procurement procedures so-called "electronic trading". Introduction of e-procurement is a joint project "volunteer troops" of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, Ministry of Economic Development and Trade of Ukraine, viziynoho project "New Country" and e-GP "Prozorro."The competitive environment of electronic trading encourages producers to reduce prices, thus contributing to saving public money.Thus, in early July during electronic trading for 14 positions (Field caps ("mazepynky"), preserves, tea, coffee, etc.) the expected amount of purchases of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine was more than USD 54.5 million. Following the auction the real amount of purchases fell to 49.4 million USD.


----------



## Hindustani78

For armament department of Kharkiv zonal Military Police (VSP) in the Armed Forces of Ukraine submitted a new armored personnel carrier of the "Sahon", produced in the UK. This is only the first batch of armored vehicle combat vehicles that will soon Kharkov military police.- 

Soon we get other armored vehicles of the "Sahon" as well as several US military «Humvee». Metal "cars", we actively engage to support military columns, transportation of personnel and napravlyatymemo the zone ATO where constantly in my staff seconded, - the Head of Kharkiv zonal department GSP Colonel Alexander Leonchenko.

According to the responsible for the operation of the first BTR "Sahon" in Kharkov elders military service under contract Rassamahina Alexander, armored car is very comfortable and easy to drive, most of the components used in SUVs or trucks of various types, so the problems of the operation will be.

Under the new military tradition to give "name" all combat vehicles, armored vehicles, the first of the party "Sahon" Kharkov military police informally named in honor of the Queen of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland - "Elizabeth".Reference: Armored "Sahon" (UK) has 2 man crew and can carry up to 8 people. Axle "4 × 4". Its length is 5.169 meters, width - 2.489 and the height it occupies 2.628 meters. The combat weight of 11.6 tons. The maximum road speed of 96 km / h. Cruising 480 km.


----------



## Hindustani78

On this day, August 25, Minister of Defense of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak while at the State Enterprise "Plant 410 civil aviation."- According to the state defense order, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine ordered the modernization and repair of combat and transport aircraft. Order admitted all the enterprises of Ukraine. As for this particular plant,* we ordered modernization and repair six Antonov An-26, of which five already delivered to the Armed Forces of Ukraine*, - said Colonel General Stephen Poltorak.Being in the company, head of the defense department, together with the leadership of the state got acquainted with the modern models of aircraft*. In particular, the latest communications and security systems of aircraft made by domestic enterprises, military helicopters such as "Mi" new, modernized and refurbished aircraft Antonov family and domestic unmanned aircraft.- We have already signed several contracts with producers of unmanned aerial vehicles.* In part, we have already received. Development certainly deserve attention. Devices that are interested in us, be tested in the area of ATO, after which they will be accepted by the relevant decision - the Minister of Defense of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak.


----------



## soldier of Putin

These are really crappy arms. No wonder why Ukraine don't ever dare to take back Crimea. Watch this.


----------



## Hindustani78

soldier of Putin said:


> These are really crappy arms. No wonder why Ukraine don't ever dare to take back Crimea. Watch this.



Ukrainian Military is still the sixth powerful military of Europe.

Combine Ukraine and Polish Military can change things on ground.


----------



## bobo6661

soldier of Putin said:


> These are really crappy arms. No wonder why Ukraine don't ever dare to take back Crimea. Watch this.



you mean this high tech ? 










oh then ukraine got nothing to fear xD


----------



## soldier of Putin

bobo6661 said:


> you mean this high tech ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh then ukraine got nothing to fear xD




Accidents happen. Heck, even Apaches shot down over Yemen. Even M1A2s destroyed in Yemen. Doesn't mean the hardware suck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Hindustani78 said:


> On this day, August 25, Minister of Defense of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak while at the State Enterprise "Plant 410 civil aviation."- According to the state defense order, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine ordered the modernization and repair of combat and transport aircraft. Order admitted all the enterprises of Ukraine. As for this particular plant,* we ordered modernization and repair six Antonov An-26, of which five already delivered to the Armed Forces of Ukraine*, - said Colonel General Stephen Poltorak.Being in the company, head of the defense department, together with the leadership of the state got acquainted with the modern models of aircraft*. In particular, the latest communications and security systems of aircraft made by domestic enterprises, military helicopters such as "Mi" new, modernized and refurbished aircraft Antonov family and domestic unmanned aircraft.- We have already signed several contracts with producers of unmanned aerial vehicles.* In part, we have already received. Development certainly deserve attention. Devices that are interested in us, be tested in the area of ATO, after which they will be accepted by the relevant decision - the Minister of Defense of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak.


Well I did not know Ukranians had oriental eyes or epicanthic folds. All the pictures show ukranians looking slightly japanese and chinese.


----------



## Hindustani78

11 September, in the Lviv armored plant, part of the state concern "Ukroboronprom" opened a new plant for the mass production of military tactical wheeled vehicles "Watch - B". 

The corresponding order was signed by the acting director of the company Roman Tymkiv.The shop is equipped with modern welding equipment Machines plasma cutting, welding and other automated assembly equipment. In the workshop introduced the production, which meets the quality management system.-

Already at the stage when the first car "Watch - B" finish passing state tests created unit with production capacity to quickly meet the needs of the modern military armored vehicles, - said Roman Tymkiv.Now the plant is working assembly line. Already two cars are fully prepared and recently presented to the public for inspection. Another couple of armored cars "Dozor-B" are on one of the grounds of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, where the state tests.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

13 September, during a working visit to Kharkiv region Ukraine Defense Minister Colonel General Stephen Poltorak visited the Military Department of the National Technical University "Kharkiv Polytechnic Institute".
During familiarization with the material and technical base of higher military educational institution, the head of the national defense department said that the modernization of material-technical base of educational institutions and training programs for new students, is the light of the experience gained during the fighting in the ATO.- 

Recently I made a decision to return the right to self-use of funds provided for strengthening of material base of higher education institutions - said during the talks with the command of the Faculty of Defense Minister of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak. - 

Also in the near future will be decided on the purchase of military equipment simulators to train students and to increase the state order for training of military experts on new types of armaments and military equipment for the Armed Forces of Ukraine supplied domestic factories - producers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Colonel General Stepan Poltorak: Till the end of the year the army will receive 400 units of military equipment | Міністерство оборони України
*Sunday, September 13*. KHARKIV — The Defence Minister announced it during a briefing for journalists related to materiel supplies to the troops.

“This process is permanent, there is the state defence order which is fully met,” he underlined. *“I would like to state that plants working for the army have improved their work. Comparing to the past year, practically, all the plants carry out their obligations so we expect that till the end of the year the army will receive 400 units of military equipment, including modernized ones.”*

Minister of Defence of Ukraine spoke about the prospects of tankmen training at the Military Science Department of the National Technical University ‘Kharkiv Polytechnic Institute’.

“We’re revising curriculums and standards of tankmen training,” Col. Gen. Stepan Poltorak remarked. “On the basis of the experience gained during the ‘anti-terror’ operation we’ll take the relevant decisions on reorganization of the unit which trains tankmen or even foundation of specialized educational establishment.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence of Ukraine continued implementation of the Programme of the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine and the Strategy for Sustainable Development "Ukraine - 2020" in 2015.As part of this work, the Defense Ministry has prepared a draft agreement with the NATO support, regulating the cooperation within the NATO Trust Fund to reform the system of logistics and standardization. 

The project submitted by foreign advisers at the Ministry of Defense and the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine for processing.In order to transition to the new Armed Forces logistics software systems to NATO standards in the Defence Ministry formed a list of national standards for lifecycle management of arms and military equipment. These standards will be developed in strict accordance with the requirements of NATO.

It creates an effective talent pool for executive positions manning the Armed Forces of Ukraine in which priority is given to participants of the antiterrorist operation. Order of the Minister of Defense of Ukraine, it already included 1,432 officers. In addition, the Department of Defense created and approved the appointment of reserve range First Deputy Minister of Defense of Ukraine, which is 1,316 people.Ukrainian troops in the area of ATO continued clearance of mine-explosive objects left by the invaders.

*Last week Engineer units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was found and defused in the area ATU 342 explosive devices.*

*Since the beginning of the antiterrorist operation in the military sappers neutralized zone ATU 202 18 000 mine-explosive items*

.For high professionalism in the performance of tasks in the area of counter-terrorist operations Minister of Defense of Ukraine signed a decree on awarding departmental awards and valuable gifts 146 soldiers participating ATO.Today the military-industrial complex of Ukraine has a production capacity and logistics, capable to satisfy the needs of the Armed Forces of the modern arms and military equipment. 

This conclusion can be made on the results of a state defense order for 2015.This year the company put the *defense Armed Forces of Ukraine more than 1,400 units of new and modernized weapons and equipment*.This *40 artillery guns to armored vehicles; 525 thermal imaging, optical sights and night vision tools; 40 ground-based radar; 266600 missiles and ammunition; 27 units of armored and engineering, including BTR-4E; 445 vehicles are; 5 modernized aircraft and helicopters; 20 units of electronic equipment for aircraft and helicopters; 5 of unmanned aircraft systems; Three radio stations; 132 Engineering armament equipment; Surveying 187 facilities and navigation software.By year-end special exporters and domestic producers will put the Armed Forces of Ukraine are about 8,500 different weapons and equipment, and 363,000 rounds of ammunition.*

*Last week repairs and renewals Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and special teams turned state enterprises for combat missions in the area ATU 354 units of armaments and military equipment, including:4 tanks T-64, 1 howitzer "Msta-B" and two self-propelled howitzers, four anti-aircraft installation ZU-23-2, 7 anti-tank guns MT-12 "rapier", 5 armored anti-missile systems "Storm", 29 combat vehicles infantry, 22 armored personnel carriers, 10 combat reconnaissance patrolling vehicles BRDM-2, 2 reconnaissance vehicle BRM-1K and two 82 mm mortars.In addition, military repairs and renewals teams back to the ranks of 254 units of motor vehicles.State enterprises had four repair multiple launch rocket systems "Smerch" and one anti-aircraft gun-missile complex "Tunguska".*

Thus, since the beginning of 2015 capability repair and restoration of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and field maintenance crews repaired the companies for the Armed Forces of Ukraine more than *13 thousand units of armaments and military equipment.Enterprises military-industrial complex was repaired and put to military units around 1200 units of weapon systems and the end of the year plans to put another 800 units.*

And just since the beginning of the antiterrorist operation for the Armed Forces of Ukraine restored and renovated 30 thousand 209 units of armaments and military equipment.Effective implementation of the state defense order for domestic enterprises, institutions and organizations provide military offices Ministry of Defence of Ukraine.

In 2015, they prokontrolyuvaly quality repair and manufacturing and accepted for the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine defense products totaling more than 4 billion 100 million UAH, and other power structures - the amount of 2 billion 800 million UAH. By providing these services to the special fund of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine counted 11 million 516.5 thousand.In addition, since the beginning of 2015 the military offices Ministry of Defence warned excessive spending of budget funds in the amount of 560.5 million.

*****************

The representatives of over 40 organizations from different regions of Ukraine were seeking and enhancing cooperation of military and law enforcement formations while preparing and organizing joint actions during two days.

The scientific forum was held in the framework of the Second All-Ukrainian Scientific Practical Conference ‘Joint Actions of Military Formations of the State: Problems and Prospects’.

The conference participants discussed the problems of use of modern information technologies in military sphere, the morale of combat operations, training of military professionals, etc. There was also an English component of the conference dealing with foreign language insurance of state security efficiency.

Guests and participants had opportunity to visit the exposition of combat equipment, modernized weapons and new armament.


----------



## ultron

Ukarine can't even make bullets


----------



## Penguin

ultron said:


> Ukarine can't even make bullets


You can't either.
Foreign ammo imports doubled in early 2013 to meet exploding U.S. demand | The Daily Caller

While it is true that Ukraine’s only ammunition factory - Lugansk Cartridge Works (LCW) - is located in Luhansk, less than 12 miles from the border with Russia, is not under Ukrainian government control and has been damaged in the fighting, that says little about Ukranian arms industry as a whole. Ammo can alway be imported for the time being. In fact, the Russian and Ukrainian arms industries are highly mutually dependent.

LCW - Home
http://ukrainianweek.com/Security/110297
Potential Effect of Ukrainian Revolution on Ammunition Supply - The Firearm Blog
Ukrainian Lugansk ammunition factory has been damaged in the fighting - AR15.COMLugansk's ammunition factory on fire - News - World - The Voice of Russia: News, Breaking news, Politics, Economics, Business, Russia, International current events, Expert opinion, podcasts, Video


----------



## Hindustani78

In Chernihiv garrison held scientific conference devoted to solving issues concerning the Armed Forces and other security agencies Ukraine modern military equipment and weapons.

In this event, held at the initiative of the leadership of the Presidential Administration of Ukraine, attended by scholars State Scientific and test center, which is the second year is based in Chernihiv region, the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine and General Staff Command of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, power ministries and departments of Ukraine, State Concern "Ukroboronprom", research institutions, universities, industrial enterprises Ukraine, NGOs and others.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Col. Gen. Viktor Muzhenko, Chief of Ukraine’s General Staff, visited the Central Artillery Armament Base in Sarny. He also met with local businessmen, awarded them and thanked for supporting the Ukrainian army.

Chief of Ukraine’s General Staff toured the territory and inspected the maintenance of the artillery weapon systems.

“The Ukrainian army needs new reconnaissance, communications, EW equipment. This year the army has already got new and modernized weapons and vehicles,” Col. Gen. Viktor Muzhenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Today, 19 September, Minister of Defense of Ukraine Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak working visit in Lviv region visited the State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".Defense Minister of Ukraine visited the military equipment that produces Lviv defense company. Among the samples, including armored car were "Dozor-B", which was recently put into production, and tank fire.Innovative "Dozor-B" Colonel General Stephen Poltorak experienced personally. 

He drove behind the wheel of a new armored car and was pleased his driving characteristics: lehkokerovanyy well promoted accelerated, overcoming obstacles. But suggested that the car should be strengthened firepower.In addition, the Defence Minister visited the workshop where the repair armored vehicles under contract with the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine.On-site storage of weapons and military equipment, Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak talked with crews refurbished T-72.- 

We are changing the approach to the process of repair and restoration of military equipment, - said the Minister. - Together with experts armored repair plant take part in the repair and military units of the Armed Forces.According to Colonel-General Stephen Poltorak, this approach made it possible to better prepare the equipment, and crews were able to participate in the repair and test equipment to make tankodromi plant.-

I saw that the time we have to improve the combat capability of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Lviv armored plant used efficiently - said Ukraine Defense Minister Colonel General Stephen Poltorak. - From the beginning, the plant has delivered 62 tank defense department, and another 31 will pass in a few months.The Minister of Defence was satisfied with the production patrols.-

By year end, 10 of these armored vehicles have come to the Armed Forces - the minister said, commenting on the issue of procurement "patrols". - Currently, two such armored vehicles are on trial in military units.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

As part of the technical assistance of the partner countries by the time of the ATU units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine received from Canada - 168 binokulyariv night vision PVS-7; from the UK - 200 GPS-navigators and 52 night vision; from the United States - 130 armored vehicles, cross-country "Hammer", 20 sets of radar kontrbatareynoyi fight, 550 devices of night vision, 150 thermal imaging monoculars, 8 naval thermal imagers, 447 radio stations, five speed boats WILLARD hard body, negotiable set of laser tactical simulation Action MILES, as well as 40 remote control explosive devices. " This was announced today at a briefing in the Ukrainian crisis media center reported Head of Communications and Press Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Oksana Havryliuk colonel.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, September 23*. KYIV — XII International Trade Fair Arms and Security ’2015 kicked off. The Ukrainian defence industry demonstrates its potential. SE Ukroboronprom has the largest exposition.

Ukrainian companies exhibit artillery armament, means of communications and automated control, munitions, UAVs, etc. such as BMP-1UM combat vehicle, modernized BTR-3E and combat module BM-3M Shturm-M, Dozor-B armoured vehicles, Article 1V26-1 Obolon-A, 82 mm mortar, Furia-1 UAV, PATRIOT RV010, Sparrow and so on.

A lot of demonstrated equipment has undergone field tests in the east of Ukraine.

JSC Motor Sich demonstrated its aviation products.

On September 22-25, the organizers planned presentations of Ukrainian defence products for national and foreign customers, scientific conferences and workshops.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian soldiers utilize British army vehicles for training - watch on - uatoday.tv

Some 55 UK Saxon armored personnel carriers are being used on the front line 

Front line fighting in east Ukraine has almost completely ceased in recent weeks.

But training for servicemen never stops – and that's where these British armoured vehicles come in.

Several dozen Saxons were purchased from the UK, then delivered earlier this year. The equipment is not without its flaws, but is well suited for evacuating wounded comrades.

Some 55 UK Saxon armored personnel carriers are being used on the front line 

Front line fighting in east Ukraine has almost completely ceased in recent weeks.

But training for servicemen never stops – and that's where these British armoured vehicles come in.

Several dozen Saxons were purchased from the UK, then delivered earlier this year. The equipment is not without its flaws, but is well suited for evacuating wounded comrades.

This soldier says it is a really beautiful vehicle and the armor is good. For evacuating personnel, the APC is great. Questioned whether it was awkward to work, he said, yes – its normal.

Some 55 of these Saxons were purchased. But what are their pros and cons? Well, the troops say inside, a good design. Automatic transmission, power steering and large windows. The main disadvantage – the suspension – not designed for Ukraine's pot-hole laden roads.

To add to the vehicle, a new weapon. An old machine gun transformed into a high-powered sniper rifle – capable of penetrating concrete walls. It's nothing developed armies around the world don't already have but for these soldiers, it's a weapon, made a fraction of the price and worth every dollar.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian mechanics refurbish Soviet-era T-72 tanks for east Ukraine war effort - watch on - uatoday.tv
"Nobody thought we could do it, but we did it. And now they're ready for battle"

It's hard to believe but just a few months ago these *tanks* were scraps of metal. After years of neglect some even had trees growing through them.

But now after weeks of hard work by Ukrainian mechanics, several of the T-72 have been reassembled, refurbished and made ready for combat.

*Yaroslav Bondini, mechanic*: _"They had trees growing out of them; it was very hard with parts as well. We remade one tank from three broken ones."_

This tank has been completely refurbished with modern parts, which were purchased by *various volunteer groups*. It was put together by a team of mechanics which was led by a veteran who operated T-72 tanks during the Soviet-Afghan war.

*Anatoliy Rudnyk, Ukrainian military*: _"The mechanics would get upset with me because I would yell at them when they were working on these tanks. Nobody thought that we could do it, but we did it. And now they are ready for battle."_

The T-72 was one of the first tanks in the world to include an automated loading system and a gas turbine engine for propulsion. It was widely produced after World War Two in the Soviet Union.


----------



## Hindustani78

Kyiv tank plant to produce up to 200 armored vehicles this year : UNIAN news

*Kyiv Tank Plant, which is part the State Concern Ukroboronprom, has manufactured and repaired nearly 80 armored vehicles in 2015, planning to increase this amount to 200 units, according to Ukroboronprom’s press service citing the plant’s director Vladyslav Lysytsya. *




KTP manufactured and repaired nearly 80 armored vehicles / Photo by UNIAN
"This year we have been able to increase productivity significantly. By the end of the year we plan to produce 200 units of military hardware," said the director.

According to the report, the cash equivalent of the armored vehicles renovated this year amounted to UAH 164.4 million.


As UNIAN reported earlier Lysytsya announced plans to increase production by four times.

In H1 of 2015, Ukroboronprom produced 797 units of military equipment. In September, the Ukroboronprom’s management announced the start of mass production of Dozor-B armored vehicles at Lviv Tank Plant.

*UNIAN memo*. State-run conglomerate Ukroboronprom was established in 2010 to ensure effective operations and management of state-owned business entities that develop, manufacture, sell, repair, modernize and scrap weapons, military and special equipment and ammunition, and participate in the military-technical cooperation.


----------



## vostok

"New" "ukrainian" helicopter Lev-1


----------



## Project 4202

vostok said:


> "New" "ukrainian" helicopter Lev-1
> View attachment 263163



Lol


----------



## yugocrosrb95

vostok said:


> "New" "ukrainian" helicopter Lev-1
> View attachment 263163


It is new, its only inspired by Bell 47 though it goes 236.6km/h in comparison to original's 169km/h...


----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, October 14. KYIV – The President examined the exhibition of military equipment “Power of Unbroken” opened on Mykhailivska Square in Kyiv on the occasion of the Day of Defender of Ukraine. The exhibition demonstrates the achievements in military-defence sphere of the last 1.5 years: modern samples of military equipment, which is already at the disposal of Ukrainian defenders. “We’ve managed to create a modern, combat capable, patriotic and efficient army jointly in a bit more than a year. We forced military plants to work in three shifts without a weekend. We’ve eliminated corruption in military supply. Together with volunteers in the Ministry of Defence, we’ve dressed, fed and trained tens of thousands of troops. We’ve done it together, the entire Ukrainian nation. Warriors, volunteers, workers and engineers, diplomats and government officials,” the Head of State noted opening the exhibition. The exhibition also includes military equipment provided for Ukraine by our partners and allies from abroad. The President thanked states-partners of Ukraine in the face of representatives of foreign states who attended the exhibition for their essential assistance. “We do not need foreign soldiers. Ukrainians have enough skills and will power to defend their land from occupants. But we are grateful for defensive non-lethal weapons. But our main strength is in the fact that we are fighting for the Truth and defending our native land. Thus, our power grows multiple times,” Petro Poroshenko said. The exhibition includes Ukrainian battle flag, which was unfolded in the UN hall in New York by Ukrainian activists in the course of the speech by the president of Russia at the 70th session of the UN General Assembly. The history of this flag will leave few people indifferent: this flag went through a crucible of Ilovaisk. It was found in a completely burned truck. This truck together with Ukrainian warriors was destroyed by Russians who guaranteed them safe exit from the encirclement. The earth burned, metal melted. But the flag remained to become a symbol of unbroken Ukraine, which not only withstood, but also hardened in this dreadful war,” the President noted. The Head of State examined the equipment together with leaders of the Defense Ministry and the General Staff. He also had a conversation with servicemen and visitors of the exhibition. The samples of weapons and military equipment include tanks "BM Oplot" and "BM Bulat", which in their tactical and technical characteristics are among the best in the world. The President also examined samples of modernized combat vehicles, anti-tank missile complexes, means of radio and satellite communications, radars, trucks and armoured vehicles, field kitchen, mobile washing plants, medical equipment, reanimation medical vehicle, modern small arms and means of mine clearance. These new and upgraded samples of Ukrainian Oboronprom proved their efficiency in battles. The exhibition also demonstrates American Humvees provided by the United States for Ukraine. The opening ceremony was attended by heads of embassies and military attaches of foreign missions of the countries-partners and allies of Ukraine. Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Wednesday, October 14. ZAPORIZHIA OBLAST – In the course of the working trip to Zaporizhia oblast, President Petro Poroshenko examined samples of aviation equipment fixed by Zaporizhia State Aircraft Repair Plant “MiGremont”. The President conveyed logbooks of two Su-27 aircrafts to the Air Forces representatives. The aircrafts were modernized under the NATO standards with a view to broaden combat capacity and increase the efficiency of fulfilling combat missions. The President took part in the test flight of a fighter jet as the second pilot. Simultaneously with the President, student of Ivan Bohun Kyiv Military Lyceum Yevhen Vystoropskyi took off as the second pilot in another aircraft. Yevhen gained this right on the basis of competition. Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

One of the sections of the polygon Based position 82 mm automatic mortar 2B9 "basil". It tasks the students perform fire-sophomores. Conditions of exercise for students of the Academy developed from the experience of the application of this artillery system during the antiterrorist operation in eastern Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Wednesday, October 28.* KHARKIV — General of the Army Stepan Poltorak, Minister of Defence of Ukraine, visits Kharkiv Ivan Kozhedub Air Force University. He met with cadets and inspected the training process in the University. There are a lot of cadets who took part in the operations in the east of Ukraine.

Minister of Defence personally tested the up-to-date helicopter pilot simulator.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/...-ukraine-without-reforms-of-defence-industry/

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak attended an opening ceremony of _Arms and Security_ exposition.

“I reiterate that it is impossible to reform the Armed Forces of Ukraine without reforms of the defence industry,” the minister said at a media briefing, “We need to move from the development phase to the final phase when the army will receive exhibited arms. The exhibited articles are rather sophisticated but they need some improvements,” Gen. Poltorak stressed. “We’re particularly interested in artillery equipment, communications means and armour vehicles, WIA evacuation vehicles.”

According to Stepan Poltorak, there are considerable changes in modernization of aviation equipment and air defence systems, modernization of armour vehicles compared to last year.

“If we compare BTR-4 manufactured in 2014 and BTR-4 manufactured in 2016, we’ll see two different vehicles,” the minister remarked, “There were considered all comments and recommendations during tests in the east of Ukraine.”


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

*Day in Pics - October 13, 2016*
People attend an armament exhibition of Ukrainian made weapons in Kiev, Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak has visited Aerospace Medicine Centrein Vinnytsya.

It’s worth mentioning in this medical establishment military pilots undergo necessary examinations and get clearance. The head of defence ministry also toured the centre.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Demining Centre in Kamyanets-Podilskyi hosted a graduation ceremony of servicemen having undergone specialized training led by Canadian instructors. The Canadian experts have already trained more than 130 Ukrainian EOD specialists.

According to the Canadian party, thanks to hard work and decisiveness of students and trainees the main aim to develop the operator’s skills was achieved.


----------



## Hindustani78

92 mechanized brigade headquarters near Kharkiv



Pupils of 10th and 11th grades visited the 92 brigade headquarters for a "Lesson of courage". The excursion was organized for the participants of city military training competition. The main goal – is to tell schoolchildren about war from the first-person perspective.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian developers present unmanned turrets, transporters, evacuators and brander 


Ukraine holds the annual International specialized exhibition of protection means, weapons, military and special equipment, dual-use technologies and goods "Arms and Security". Today is the last day of 13th show of this kind, taking place in Kyiv.

Russian invasion forced Ukrainian armourers and blacksmiths to invent whole bunch of remotely operated machinery to be used in the most dangerous circumstances to save the lives of soldiers. It includes defence, assault and transportation duties to be performed under direct enemy fire. Exhibition presented a number of such high-end fighting devices.

The most expected one is the *multipurpose unmanned mini-tranporter ‘Phantom'*. It is a remotely controlled vehicle, designed for recon, ammunition supply and evacuation of the wounded. ‘Phantom' is equipped with a 12,7-mm heavy machine gun, thermal imagery device and an electric motor with a generator, which allows it to operate in the autonomous mode for about a month. It can shoot to a distance of over 1 km in complete darkness. Cruise speed of the vehicle is up to 20 km, controls carried out trough secure radio channel or via fibre-wire with length up to 5 km. In addition, it is possible to equip high-precision anti-tank missile weapons. ‘Phantom' have already attracted attention from abroad – Romania appeared to be interested in such machines.




Another battle robot – ‘Piranha' – can fulfill the same assault, transport and evacuation duties as ‘Phantom', but also serve as moving communication center or brander – armoured ‘kamikaze', capable of bringing large amount of explosives to enemy fortification of machinery to destroy them in one blow.




Robotized battle platform ‘Laska' is not self-propelled but can protect important positions or objects, and be formed into whole defensive lines. They also can be mounted on vehicles or any moving platforms.





Another way of robotization – autopilots for armoured infantry tranporters – presented on KRAZ Spartan. It's ‘Pilotdrive' system can be operated manually or from the distance, and even drive by itself from one place to another. It can actually save lives if the crew is wounded or unconscious - war gave dozens examples of such situations.


----------



## Hindustani78

Current Ukrainian armour of Soviet origin is to be modernised with new battle modules. Unlike the old turrets, they are also unmanned and remotely operated with the same purpose – to save the lives of soldiers. Presented pieces are made solely by Ukrainian developers or in collaboration with neighbours, like Slovaks. Modules are armed with one or two automatic cannons of 23mm or 40mm calibre, grenade launchers of Soviet or NATO standards, anti-tank missiles and ashine guns. Some of them look really futuristic.


























The President gave an example of a dispute between two European countries on a contract for the supply of helicopters. The cost of *fifty helicopters is more than 3 billion Euros*. “Truth be told, *we need dozens or even hundreds of such machines.* But our annual military budget is less than 60% of that sum. Next year it will equal 64 billion hryvnias,” he said.

“Only this year* the Armed Forces received about 2 thousand pieces of weapons and military equipment. *Scientists, designers and managers of defense enterprises have an important task *to develop and produce new missile weapons, cruise missile systems, artillery systems, high-precision munitions, strike-type UAVs, space exploration, electronic warfare and counter-battery means,” the President said.*

“Only this year, 57 thousand Ukrainian volunteers have signed contracts. And the operational reserve of almost 100 thousand servicemen has been formed out of those who have already completed military service and come back home. 


Petro Poroshenko also informed that in two and a half years, about * 280 thousand Ukrainians had participated in holding or maintenance of the ATO. 266 thousand of them have already acquired the status of combatant. The Head of State noted the contribution of every military to the protection of independence and territorial integrity of Ukraine.*

The Head of State emphasized that at the example of such strong and courageous defenders of Ukraine the country could educate the next generation of Ukrainians.

“I am confident that we have a great number of such examples today. And we can say that today, on the Day of Defender of the Homeland, we pay tribute to them,” Petro Poroshenko noted.

The attendees commemorated 2533 servicemen who sacrificed their lives defending Ukraine from the aggression of Russia with a moment of silence.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine

About which Helicopter Ukrainian President is talking here ?


----------



## Hindustani78

APC Otaman The most ambitious presentation at the expo was that of Praktika scientific-production association, which showed more than 10 types of armored vehicles. The headliner was APC Otaman, first presented to the public

. BTR Otaman / Photo from UNIAN BTR Otaman / Photo from UNIAN 





According to company officials, the main difference between Otaman from its predecessors is the development of a completely new wheeled 6x6 platform. According to the developers, the APC is made in line with western standards and almost completely produced using imported spare parts. The engine is by Germany’s Deutz, transmission is by Allison. Optics, headlights, and suspension are also imported. The only part that is "domestic" - is weapons. The showcased APC has an installed 12mm gun from a self-propelled howitzer Gvozdika. However, according to developers, any other type of weapons can be installed, ranging from an artillery piece shells to a heavy machine gun. In addition to a 6x6 Otaman, Praktika also designed an 8x8 combat vehicle, although it is just a deep modernization of the BTR-60 APC.

Bogdan

Automobile concern Bogdan showcased an updated armored vehicle Bars-8, with the installed remote weapon station (RWS) Taipan, developed by the state enterprise Spetstechnoexport. The new RWS ensures automatic guidance of the gun, keeping the target locked regardless of the vehicle’s position change as it drives and providing an automatic target tracking.






Taipan also boasts a system of automatic issuance of guidance commands based on weather conditions, type of ammo, weaponry installed, angular velocity, and target distance. 

Varta 

The stand of the private enterprise Ukrainska Bronetechnika (Ukrainian Armored Vehicles) presented two pieces of an armored vehicle Varta on 4x4 and 6x5 chassis. Photo from UNIAN






A 4x4 variant is made on MAZ chassis and is designed for up to 10 people. According to the developers, the body is made of Swedish steel and can withstand penetration of 7.62 mm armor-piercing bullets at 10 meters. Also, the armored vehicle has anti-mine protection and can withstand a blast load of 6kg of TNT. 


KrAZ 

The leading Ukrainian manufacturer of armored vehicles, KrAZ, also presented some new products. The expo saw the first ever showcasing of the Army all-terrain 4x4 vehicle Hulk. 





According to the developers, it will join a family of the company’s armored vehicles Uragan [Hurricane], Shrek, and Fiona. Nevertheless, the new armored vehicle has a number of differences. Thus, according to developers, its main difference is the lack of a frame. All the units are mounted directly on the body. The weight is also reduced from Shrek’s 18 tonnes down to 16 tonnes, which improves its performance in terms of ergonomics and terrain.

Leninska Kuznia 

Leninska Kuznia shipyard, owned by President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko, had quite an unusual presentation this year. The company, which specializes in the development and production of aquatic equipment, within the past few years has also mastered production of weapons and armored vehicles.





The company’s stand included a light armored vehicle Triton-01, a grenade launcher UAG-40 and a combat robot Piranha.





Piranha was shown to the public for the first time. The designers say that the main functions of the robot are to transport cargo and WIA, deliver weapons, go on reconnaissance missions and support infantry with fire. Piranha’s main weapon is a 12.7 mm machine gun, but it can be changed to a 40 mm grenade launcher. The range of the unmanned vehicle is 10 km on wireless control and up to 2 km via the cable.

Ukroboronprom 

Exposition of the state concern Ukroboronprom, which unites the major defense companies of the country, showed some well-known products. In particular, there was a UAV Phantom, presented late August; BTR-4 and BTR-3, already used in fighting in the Anti-Terrorist Operation; and Dozor armored vehicle.





BTR-4 / Photo from UNIAN


----------



## Hindustani78

Azov 

The new product of Azov regiment greatly interested the visitors – a modernized armored vehicle BRDM-2.





Just like the main battle tank Azovets, modernization of the vehicle was carried out a personal expense of the engineering group. However, it was done upon the agreement with the Ministry of Defense. In the near future, the vehicle awaits factory and military tests, after which the relevant departments are to make their verdict on the prospects of this Ukrainian military machine. 

Design Bureau Luch and Design Bureau Yuzhne 

The stands of two rocket design bureaus did not differ much from their previous expos. Besides, the companies’ officials refused to comment on their developments to the press. Luch presented the already-known Stugna, Falarick, Konus, and Combat anti-tank missiles as well as air-launched air-to-air missiles.











Design Bureau Yuzhne limited itself to layouts of missiles under development, in particular, Korshun and a solid-fuel stage for the Grom missile.





Solid-fuel stage for Grom / Photo from UNIAN 







Stiletto 

Besides heavy weapons, both the military and the experts showed great interest in the developments of the company called Stiletto. The company last month has already demonstrated its armor-piercing bullets, which can easily sew through several armor plates.





According to the developers, the new bullets perform the artillery functions – they can not only engage life force through their gradesix body armor, but also penetrate and disable armored vehicles, such as armored personnel carriers and infantry fighting vehicles. The most modern armored vehicle Tiger of the Russian army, as developers say, cannot resist these bullets for sure.


----------



## Hindustani78

These maneuvers were held in the framework of the Rubizh 2016 strategic exercise. More than 500 servicemen and about 300 vehicles participate in the evolutions. *Military engineers built 560 m span pontoon bridge over the Dnieper River near Kherson city.*

Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko observed the drills, “The span pontoon bridge was built during two hours, and meanwhile, such ferries are normally built during 3 or 4 hours. Thus, we highly praise the actions of our engineer units”.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## LordTyrannus

Ukrops managed to sink a bmp3 amphibic vehicle into a sea because of driver error.

Idiot saved himself in the last second by jumping out. Maybe some other hahols inside perished.

LOL


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/techandscience/fi...elican-mobile-radar-system-photos-791469.html

15:13 Oct. 23, 2016
First ‘Pelican' system passed field tests and was adopted by Southern Air Command of Ukrainian Armed Forces

The newest development of Ukrainian defense industry – triple-grid mobile omnidirectional radar station with phased array 79K6 "Pelican" – performed its first field tasks during military drills "Frontier-2016" near Kyiv. Defense Ministry informs it's a first such system just received from the manufacturer and taken into service by Radio Technical battalion of Southern Air Command of Ukrainian Armed Forces.






"Domestic machinery was tested in heaviest conditions. Initially, the radar crew made 120 kilometers march to the certain position. On the way they had to perform recovery of the machines in case of failure: trucks on the march, and electronics after use of weapons. Then they practiced deployment and folding the station at a certain time and tested its combat abilities," Defense Ministry reports.






Ukrainian air defense officers highly appreciated new device.

"_Station is powerful and very easy to use. Our hope is quite justified_," *radar station commander Lieutenant Oleksiy Hurmach commented the field tests*.






"_During the exercise the crew of 79K6 "Pelican" radar showed quite good results. Radar itself demonstrated reliability and outstanding technical performance. Immediately after the exercise the station will be put on combat duty to protect the airspace over the south of Ukraine_," *Radio-Technical Brigade command reported*.






The Southern OK covers 9 oblasts and autonomous republics: Odessa, Kirovohrad, Mykolaiv, Kherson, Dnipropetrovsk, Zaporizhzhya, Kharkiv, Luhansk, Donetsk oblasts and the Autonomous Republic of Crimea.


----------



## Hindustani78

In inclement weather the personnel of the 56th Detached Helicopter Unit of the National Contingent of the United Nations Mission in Liberia (UNMIL) perform flights every day from Roberts International Airport and Gbanga Kari Camp heliport.























Major General Ivan Havrylyuk, Chief of Logistics, Armed Forces of Ukraine, stressed it during a briefing in the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine.

According to him, military units fulfilling tasks in the east of Ukraine are supplied with all uniforms, footwear, overcoats, etc.

“Meanwhile, some ACU items will be partially replaced — 8,000 warm field jackets, 15,000 summer outfits. This replacement will be organized during November,” Gen. Havrylyuk said.

He also underscored the stock of 740 outfits (helmet liners, jackets, ACUs, underwear, and winter and summer socks) was formed to use in case of necessity.

Chief of Logistics told that the newest uniform items are expected to be supplied and transferred soon to* military units – 40,000 fleece jackets and 39,000 winter army boots. *T*he first who will receive them will servicemen fulfilling tasks in the east of Ukraine and those who will replace them. *

“Moreover, the military units have already been receiving the newest winter underwear,” he underscored.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/380328.html
31.10.2016
Ukroboronprom State Concern will continue buying steel for new Dozor-B armored vehicles on the European Union (EU) market.

The press service of the concern reported that the conditions of developing international industrial cooperation under the Dozor-B program was discussed during the negotiations with Poland's Huta Stali Jakościowych S.A., the European supplier of certified armored steel.

At present, ARMSTAL-500 steel made by Huta Stali Jakościowych S.A. in Stalowa Wola (Poland) is used for production of Dozor-B armored vehicles. Steel meets NATO STANAG standard, the press service said.

"This armored steel is used for armored vehicles in the inventory of NATO countries, including Poland's Rosomak armored vehicle," the concern said.

The Dozor-B four-wheeled armored vehicle designed by Morozov Design Bureau (Kharkiv) is adapted for installation of five western engines made by Germany's Deutz and Italy's Iveco. The vehicle meets STANAG threat level three.

Mass production of Dozor-B armored vehicles was started at Lviv Armor Vehicle Factory. The new vehicles supplies to the Ukrainian Armed Forces were started in 2016.

Poland has been manufacturing the European modification of Dozor-B – Oncilla armored vehicle – since 2013.

The cost of Dozor-B is less than half of the cost of Oncilla.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/techandscience/ne...ntroduced-in-ukraine-video-photos-800484.html

Kyiv Armored Vehicle Plant which is a part of state's largest weapon concern UkrOboronProm has presented a remote weapon station "Viy".

It can be mounted on armored infantry carriers, including "Dozor-B" military armored vehicle. Subsequently, the firing capabilities of such vehicles are greatly improved owing to the powerful and fast shooting armament. 

"Viy" is designed to target an aim at a range up to 2 kilometers whether it is manpower, military vehicles, ground facilities, or air targets up to 1 kilometer in the sky.

The module's operation is remote with a possibility of thermal vision aiming. 

The major advantage is a high speed of firing. 23-mm cannon enables 3,000 shells a minute, or 50 shots a second.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/techandscience/ukraine-resents-its-new-assault-rifle-803974.html
The new rifle is already being produced

The "Ukroboronprom", a Ukrainian state-held defence industry concern, revealed their new assault rifle "Maliuk" ("the kid"). 

Video presentation of a new Ukraine-made weapon is available on the venture's YouTube channel. 

"_The rifle is an in-depth modernization of the AK-74 with a bullpup model, which provides significantly shorter barrel length and makes it more compact, as well as shifting the centre of gravity to a more comfortable plain, which significantly improves the accuracy of fire_," the video explains. 

The "Maliuk" has undergone the state examinations at the Ukrainian Armed Forces firing ranges and are being produced, the "Ukroboronprom" also informs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=13&v=NThOGWYKBWY


----------



## Hindustani78

Self-driving KrAZ Spartan personnel carrier - up close in UT photoshoot


Ukraine Today with a closer look on what is called "the first national smart special vehicle is based on the KrAZ-Spartan military armoured vehicle". The project is a result of a strong partnership between the only Ukrainian manufacturer of trucks "AutoKrAZ" and "Infocom Ltd", a company headquartered in Zaporizhia.

The Ukrainian Pilotdrive system mounted on the KrAZ-Spartan is provided with a series of special sensors used for detecting the surrounding environment, producer informs. The system uses an infrared camera with automated targeting and acquisition system, video camera with 360-degree field of view, front and rear radars for obstacle detection, distance measuring device, intelligent presence sensor with detection range of 18 m. Pilotdrive system helps the KrAZ-Spartan vehicle measure width of road and detect obstacles around. Analysis and decision system responds in the split second and the vehicle can immediately avoid obstacles.

The self-driving KrAZ-Spartan vehicle is controlled using a tablet, "smart glove" or operator station. Real-time data is provided to vehicle through WiFi/Wimax with range from 10 km to 50 km. In addition, the self-driving vehicle is provided with SmartDrive software and hardware system and Teach-inDrive system, which remembers desired track. Coordinates for basing are transmitted from GPS satellites.

"_The main objective of creating the self-driving KrAZ vehicle is to help military in a combat zone with minimizing risks and saving lives of personnel carrying out various tactical tasks. Self-driving KrAZ vehicles will carry ammunitions, food supply, fuel and medicines into the combat zone and will deliver wounded personnel to hospitals. As a rule, these trips are dangerous because of high risk to be shot down, but shooting down a small and mobile self-driving KrAZ-Spartan vehicle wouldn't be a simple task. However, even if it is the case, people will not be hurt_," *producers say*.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/society/watch-testing-new-weapons-for-ukrainian-army-807116.html
Ukraine's state arms manufacturer presents aerial footage of how new mortars and rifles are tested

New Ukraine-made weapons produced by the state-run Ukroboronprom enterprise were tested over the weekend at a firing ground of the Ukraine's Armed Forces near Kyiv.

The testing involved KBA-48M1 82-mm mortars made by "Design Bureau Artillery Armament", 120-mm caliber M-120-15 "Molot" and a 60-mm caliber mortar, produced according to NATO standards by "Mayak" plant, as well as a variety of small arms – including large-caliber sniper rifles.

Ukroboronprom has published a footage presenting how new weapons were tested.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=76&v=5-aDDWBCXX8


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/news/ukraine-successfully-tests-its-new-precise-missile-807401.html
It's a dreadful, precise Ukrainian weapon, says the presidential adviser

Ukraine has successfully tested a newly constructed high-precise missile on Wednesday, the country's president adviser Yuriy Biriukov reports.

The missile has been totally constructed in Ukraine. During the preliminary tests, *it successfully hit the aiming mark 60 kilometres away from its location point. 

On November 7th, the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine chairman Olexander Turchinov claimed that Ukraine's missile programme not only includes cyclical turnaround but also produce units that surpass their Russian counterparts. 
*


----------



## Hindustani78

"Trembita - Biss is a complex for acoustic instrumental measures, which allows to estimate the ambiance at the place of a combat. The ejection of patron can be heard from 800 metres and it allows accurately establish coordinates. The audibility is 10 times better than of the human ear. The innovation is already used in ATO zone in Eastern Ukraine and the university gets letters with the requests to send more of the innovative equipment. 












The National Aviation University had also presented unmanned aviation systems. The creators say that there are six types of planes which are ready for mass production. 






a hybrid of a towing device for diving and a radio control boat. The device is totally unmanned, thus it is able to do tasks on water without a presence of a man. The young inventor said that he has already found a sponsor for the project.


----------



## Hindustani78

New drone is developed by Matrix-UAV bureau
Heavy-duty copter has unique characteristics and can be used by army as well as by civilians

New big drone, built by volunteer development laboratory Matrix-UAV, can operate for several hours and cover a distance of hundreds of kilometers. Also, it can carry several dozens of kilograms of freight. The bureau conducted field tests that proved the characteristics of the drone.

The copter can be used in the army to carry guided and unguided missiles, remote-controlled machine-gun posts, radio detectors, mapping radar systems. It can also be used to demine territories, deliver munition, signal retranslation. Matrix-UAV works to adopt the drone for wounded soldiers evacuation and redeployment of special ops units.

The drone can be useful in civilian life as well. The range of its capacities is rather broad: agriculture, extinguishing high-rise fires, patrolling, delivery of medicaments to hard-to-reach places etc.

This project, unlike other drone developments, is sponsored by a philanthropist. Usually, they are made thanks to donations of thousands of Ukrainians.


----------



## Star Expedition

Although Ukraine has talents, good factories from USSR, they just can't create a proper economic environment.

The government seems controlled by capitalists under western forces.

They really need a decent politician to unify the country and lead people on the development road.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/techandscience/an...y-of-first-an-132-aircraft-photos-812638.html
Ukraine's new multi-purpose transport aircraft, the modernised version of the An-32, is assembled without any components made in Russia


Ukraine's state-owned enterprise Antonov, the only Ukrainian designer and manufacturer of cargo and passenger planes, completes the work on the assembly of the first An-132 aircraft.

Photos have been published on Facebook, confirming that the plane is almost ready: its fuselage has been fully assembled, as well as wings and engines manufactured by Pratt&Whitney Canada have been installed.

As earlier reported, the aircraft will be rolled out from a hangar in December.

Oleksandr Khokhlov, the director of the An-132 program and deputy chief designer at Antonov, earlier said in an interview with UNIAN that under the contract with the Arabian KACST, *the company plans to send the first An-132 aircraft to the customer, Saudi Arabia, in the first quarter of 2017*.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/386686.html

NATO is preparing to establish a training center for experts of the Ukrainian security and defense on the basis of the Ukroboronprom State Concern.

The management of the state concern, the NATO Liaison Office in Ukraine, Manager of the NATO-Ukraine Professional Development Programme Ove Urup-Madsen discussed in Kyiv the plans to establish a NATO training center to speed up the practical implementation of the bilateral plans and programs of partnership in Ukraine's security and defense sector, the press office of state concern reported on Friday

According to the report, the curriculum of the training center discussed by the parties will improve the level of knowledge of Ukrainian experts, including in the field of project management, the practical implementation of quality management systems on the defense industry enterprises, the mechanisms of interaction between consumers of defense products and the defense industry, as well as through cooperation mechanisms of NATO-Ukraine partnership programs.

Ukraine and NATO stepped up the dialogue on cooperation in the defense industry in 2014. In early 2015, Kyiv announced its plans to accede to the system of arms procurement for the current member states of the alliance. Ukraine also plans to switch its defense industry in full to NATO standards by 2020.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two new maritime artillery boats will soon join Ukraine's navy forces

Two new Ukrainian gunboats 'Akkerman' and 'Berdiansk' have been successfully tested in sea trials near the city of Odesa, the Ministry of Defence press service reports.


The boats have more than 2000 nautical miles and conducted over 20 combat exercises engaging all kinds of weapons against air, maritime and terrestrial targets. 

According to the exercise plan, the boats successfully shelled the targets imitating coastal frontier defence and armoured vehicles, vessels and air offence units of the simulated enemy, the statement notes. 

The gunboats will join the constant combat readiness forces of the Ukrainian navy.

Meanwhile, the day one of the awaited missile-firing exercises in the southern Ukraine have been reported successful.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian border control boat 'Hrigoriy Kuropiatnykov


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/388288.html

03.12.2016
The Ukrainian Ministry of Defense will use all the funds allocated this year for purchase of arms and equipment, but the defense order will not be executed, Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak has said.

"This year we have accepted 17 units of new weapons and military equipment, bought a lot of rocket and artillery weapons, ammunition, armored and automotive equipment, thermal imagers, and other types of equipment. There is no disruption of procurement, however there is underfunding," Poltorak said in an exclusive interview with Interfax-Ukraine.

"We saw a shortage of UAH 3.6 billion for the execution of the state defense order. We planned to get the funds from special confiscation, but the Verkhovna Rada has not passed the relevant law. Therefore we failed to execute the state defense order," he added.

However, the minister assured the funds allocated will be spent.

"But the money we have obtained will be used by the end of the year. Just two weeks ago the last billion of hryvnias was allocated. These funds were blocked but there is a government resolution to unblock the money and all the contracts for purchase of arms and equipment have been signed," Poltorak said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/techandscience/ukraine-tests-advanced-robotised-combat-module-822688.html

With this module installed on the IFV, the combat vehicle becomes virtually autonomous fighting unit

The Zhytomyr armoured vehicles plant has demonstrated capabilities of an advanced digital fire control system for modernised infantry fighting vehicles, the Ukroboronprom defence industry agency reports on its website. 

An advanced fire system designed by the Ukrainian developers has been called "Myslyvets" ("The Hunter"). 






This system is able to automatically distinguish and trace targets, being one of the elements for robotised combat modules, the agency notes. With this module installed on, an IFV can be used not only as a personnel carrier or supporting fire unit but also as an autonomous remote control combat unit.

Besides, the Myslyvets is equipped with a German engine, a modern combat module with cannon and missile weapons and a concealment module.





The fire system has been tested at a firing range near Kyiv, in attendance of the Ukraine's National Security and Defence Council members, as well as of the Ministry of Defence and the Armed Forces top officials. 

"_Using the robotised combat modules is very advantageous. For instance, thanks to it, the opening fire period gets much shorter as the system can autonomously distinguish a target and trace it awaiting for fire command. Thanks to remote control, an operator can be situated in deep homefront while the combat module monitors the defence line 24/7_," *the enterprise director Olexiy Babych commented*.





************
http://uatoday.tv/techandscience/wa...f-its-newest-combat-vehicle-video-825688.html
Unmanned ‘Phantom' multipurpose vehicle was tested at a proving ground in Kyiv region 

Ukraine has demonstrated its latest unmanned armored carrier ‘Phantom' in an epic video, filmed during the tests at a military proving ground in Kyiv region. 

Introduced last October, the remotely operated vehicle marks the progress that Ukrainian state-run arms manufacturer Ukroboronprom has reached since the country has closed off military cooperation with Russia.

_‘Unmanned multipurpose tactical vehicle" Phantom" is a response to the challenges of technological era, pressing its demands to creating entirely new armament types: unmanned, multi-functional and capable of performing tasks that are now performed by soldiers only, endangering their lives'_, *company's chief Roman Romanov said.*

The combat vehicle can be used to deliver ammunition through mined areas or under fire, or quickly evacuate wounded servicemen from the battlefield.

Different types of weapons and equipment can be installed on the ‘Phantom', like anti-missile systems.

Its surveillance and sighting systems allow to open fire at any time of day, targeting enemy at a maximum 2 kilometer distance.


----------



## Hindustani78

Unmanned tactical multipurpose armored personnel carrier Phantom made by the State Foreign Trade Enterprise SpetsTechnoExport, which is part of Ukraine's state-owned defense giant Ukroboronprom, showed its combat capabilities, according to the press service of Ukroboronprom. 


It is noted that the demonstration took place in critical severe weather conditions on one of the military ranges in Kyiv region. Phantom worked out movement on conditional battlefield, intelligence gathering, occupation of positions for the fire, and the destruction of conventional targets," Ukroboronprom said. 

Phantom successfully completed all tasks and demonstrated a wide range of its application in modern warfare. In addition, digital technology for target recognition combined with advanced sighting system gives Phantom an opportunity to fire accurately under all conditions.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-...at-us-ukraine-s-gunboat-commander-845363.html


New Ukrainian-made gunboats performed themselves well in their tension against a Russian warship in the Black Sea


The Ukrainian navy has obtained new battleships for the first time since achieving independence. From now on, we have two new ships. But to tell the truth, they are neither destroyers nor corvettes.


They are small armoured cutters. Designed and built in Ukraine. Though it is a mosquito fleet, our navy has already shown its efficiency against the invaders. In a naval encounter. And for the first time naval officers participated in designing their ships.

The two young commanders, Olexiy Melnyk and Roman Mokriak have been virtually living at the shipyard. From the very beginning they were watching their battleships being born from armoured metal sheets. Together with shipbuilders they endeavoured to make "Berdiansk" and "Akkerman" invisible for enemy radars.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=9&id=721326

December 13, 2016 11:19

*Ukraine to receive electronic warfare stations from certain European countries by late Dec - defense minister*
KYIV. Dec 13 (Interfax) - Kyiv has procured electronic warfare stations from a number of European countries and is commissioning them, Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak said, adding that similar domestic hardware had also been designed.

"Russia has been experimenting and testing its new products, in particular, in the field of intelligence and electronic warfare. Our defense sector has certain developments, too. Besides, we have procured electronic warfare stations from European countries, although I'd rather not disclose their number, and they will be delivered to Ukraine before the end of this year," Poltorak told the press in Kyiv on Monday, responding to a relevant question.

The stations purchased in Europe are being commissioned, he said. "A group of servicemen are commissioning them abroad," the minister said.

"Some Ukrainian [electronic warfare stations] have been delivered, and some are undergoing the final stage of testing, state trials," Poltorak said.

"I believe that our combat potential in electronic warfare issues will be raised with the delivery of the stations we have bought and the stations which have been designed and will be commissioned," the minister said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-to-launch-new-apc-production-847648.html

The new production line is a huge step forward for Ukraine's defence industry

The Kyivan Armour Plant has finished mounting a new section for production of the BTR-3 armoured personnel carriers, the Ukroboronprom agency reports. 

_"For this purpose, the enterprise has launched modern assembly and welding production. With a new stage of producing launched, the Kyivan armour plant gained capacity to increase production drastically, to cut spending and to cast a base for a new potential in the industry. It is an important step forward in developing Ukraine's production of armoured vehicles," _the agency reports on its website.

As reported previously, in April 2016 The Kyivan Armour Plant transferred BTR-3E1 personnel carrier to the National Guards of Ukraine.


----------



## Hindustani78

Video was shot from the cockpit of a tactical bomber during the tests of modernized missiles


Unique footage of "air-to-surface" laser-guided Kh-25 ML missiles test launches, filmed from the cockpit of Su-25 tactical bomber jet, published recently on YouTube. The tests were carried out by 299th Brigade of Tactical Aviation (Kulbakine, Mykolaiv region) back in 2013 on Povursk testing ground in Kovel district (Volyn region, Ukraine), but video has only just became available.

According to open sources, currently the Ukrainian Air Force operates approximately 60 Su-25, Su-25UBs, and Su-25UTGs, which are operated by the 299th Tactical Aviation Brigade based at Kulbakine, Mykolaiv region. Up to 30 Su-25s are reportedly stored at the 4070th Reserve Base. Also, Ukrainian Air Force modernized two types of the Su-25, one of them is Su-25M1 and Su-25UBM1.

The Kh-25/Kh-25M (NATO recognition call sign AS-10 'Karen') is a family of Soviet lightweight air-to-ground missiles with a modular range of guidance systems and a range of 10 km. The anti-radar variant (Kh-25MP) is known to NATO as the AS-12 'Kegler' and has a range up to 40 km.

Kh-25ML, shown on the video, is a semi-active laser guided variant with tandem warhead that can penetrate 1 meter of concrete.





At the time of collapse of the Soviet Union Ukraine obtained 1796 missiles Kh-25M of different models, military blogger *Diana Mihailova* says. The Ministry of Defence of Ukraine in October 2013 spent 2,52 million UAH on the renovation of guided bombs KAB-1500L-PR and "air-to-ground" aviation rockets Kh-25ML by the State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch". Similar job was carried out in June 2014, when "Luch" got 3.384 million UAH only for renovating Kh-25MLs.


The missile entered service in 1981, but remains in widespread use by numerous countries. For example, Russia commenced numerous air strikes on US-supported rebels in Syria, used the Su-24 jet with Kh-25 laser-guided missiles.






_Fixing missiles to a Russian jet at Latakia, Syria (Wikipedia)_


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2016/...s-in-2016-”-chief-of-defence-viktor-muzhenko/
*Tuesday,* *December 27.* KYIV — Ukrainian Air Forces got back a third renovated transport airplane An-26 modernized at the Kyiv State Company «Завод 410 цивільної авіації».

Chief of the General Staff – Сommander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, General of the Army Viktor Muzhenko reviewed the airplane and thanked the factory workers for their conscientious job.

He handed a certificate for the An-26 airplane to one of the Air Forces unit commanders.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/394215.html
Ukroboronprom state concern in January-September 2016 saw sales revenues rise by 28.44% compared to the same period of 2015, to UAH 18.536 billion.

According to the press service of the state concern, in the first nine months of 2016 investment in production of new military equipment during increased by 11%, to UAH 476 million.

The volume of goods shipped for exports in the reporting period grew by 19.84% compared to the same period last year, to $592 million. The portfolio of Ukroboronprom export orders on September 30 stood at $1.45 billion.

At present, the members of Ukroboronprom, created by the presidential decree in December 2010, are 112 companies of the Ukrainian defense industry, including Ukrspecexport state company and its subsidiaries. Another 21 companies of the state concern are located in the temporarily occupied territory of Crimea and in the uncontrolled territories of Ukraine in Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

*******************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/394415.html
02.01.2017
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has handed the modernized rapid patrol armored motor boat of UMC-1000 type to border guards in Mariupol (Donetsk region) and informed about the AEROS Ukrainian-U.S. designed system to detect, prevent and identify targets.

"One cannot come to the holiday with empty hands. Thus, the marines received the modernized rapid patrol armored motor boat," the president said in Mariupol.

The head of state said that the complex protection system of the state maritime borders and its maritime economic zone was being created.

"The renewed technical observation post "Mariupol" is the example of our progress in the issue. It is equipped with a modern system of early detection, prevention and identification of targets. We can find any air or water target. AEROS is the Ukrainian-U.S. solution made at one of the enterprises of Ukroboronprom," Poroshenko said.

"We are planning to install five more these complexes. They will be integrated into a single state data system of detection and analysis of water and air conditions in the Black Sea and the Sea of Azov, as well as in the basins of Dnipro and Danube rivers," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian Award Weapon


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/395248.html

The state-owned Konotop Aircraft Repair Plant Aviakon (Sumy region) in 2016 modernized more than 20 helicopters for the Ukrainian Armed Forces, the press service of the state-owned Ukroboronprom corporation said in a press release.

According to the press release, one of the key programs of the state military armor outlay for 2016 was fulfilled with the participation of the western military industrial complex for the modernization of the Mi-24PU1 to meet aviation requirements of the Ukrainian army.

The modernization improved defense aviation equipment: the helicopters are equipped with an electronic optical system Adros KT-01AB, providing protection from mobile missile launchers, such as the Igla and Stinger, as well as from air-to-air missiles. New targeting and navigational equipment gives the modernized helicopters improved maneuverability and the ability to reach higher speeds. The battle helicopters have also been equipped with Ukrainian-produced engines, the press release says. The Modernized Mi-24PU-1 is equipped with a powerful 30 mm automatic cannot and various rockets, including very accurate guided anti-tank missiles.

The modernization of helicopters was accomplished within the framework of military cooperation with France. Aviakon in 2008 signed a long-term cooperation contract to modernize the Mi-24 with the French defense contractor Sagem.

Part of Ukroboronprom since 2011 pursuant to a decision taken by the government, Aviakon ensures major repair work, refitting and modernization of the Mi family of helicopters. In July 2016 the enterprise received a certificate of compliance with systems quality meeting NATO's AQAP 2120 standard.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian APCs tested in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.unian.info/economics/1739862-ukrainian-mbts-for-thailand.html

Arms exports remain an important source of income for the Ukrainian defense sector. One of the major export contracts is this year’s delivery of a final batch of Olot main battle tanks to Thailand. The deal is worth nearly $250 million. 







One of the most important and widely discussed deals in the package of contracts is the supply of fifty Oplot main battle tanks to the Kingdom of Thailand. For more than six years, Ukraine has been struggling to fulfill its obligations.


BM Oplot tank is the latest product of the Ukrainian armored industry. The machine is another step in a series of comprehensive modernization of the Soviet-era T-80 tank as well as T-84, developed on its basis. 

The tank was approved for the use by the Ukrainian Armed Forces back in 2009, while two years on, in 2011, the contract with the Thai government was signed off. The agreement stipulated the delivery of 49 tanks to the customer before the end of 2014 for a total of about $250 million. 

However, only five machines were supplied before the deadline set, while further performance of the contract was delayed for several years, with regular breaches of the new deadlines. After the outbreak of hostilities in the east of Ukraine in 2014, the execution of arms contracts has been suspended, while the terms of their implementation were reviewed. This also regarded the Thai deal. 

After a lengthy pause, the contract was renewed in the summer of 2015, when the second batch of five Oplots was shipped to Thailand.






Shipment of an Oplot MBT under the Thai contract / Ukrspecexport photo gallery But such a rhythm of Ukraine’s obligation fulfillment could actually put an end to the deal. Ukroboronprom leadership has switched to some more pro-active measures. For the violation of contractual deadlines, CEO of Malyshev Plant, the Oplot producer, was laid off. The state-owned concern has recognized that there are indeed some problems with the tank’s production and even enlisted the assistance of private manufacturers. Meanwhile, these steps also failed to resolve all the problems with supplies.


As of January 2017, Thailand received only 20 tanks out of the expected 49, although this year should see the final implementation of the contract.


According to the information published, Thailand was willing to replace the Ukrainian Oplots with 28 Chinese VT-4 tanks.






“This is a standard procedure. They check [the tanks] at the plant, then there is bench testing, as well as the tests on a range. Accordingly, when this is all over and when the inspection approves it, the tanks will be delivered to the customer,” the Malyshev Plant officials told UNIAN. 

“This usually happens within a maximum of two weeks. The delivery of the tanks to the customer will take another few months." Head if Defense Express information and consulting firm and a military expert Serhiy Zghurets in his comments to UNIAN noted that the Ukrainian tank is rather competitive on the world arms market, but regular violation of contractual terms undermines the credibility of Ukraine as a reliable partner. Oplot MBT is able to compete well with China’s VT-4, especially in terms of engine characteristics.

That’s because the Chinese don’t produce engines for their tanks. But anyway, export contracts must be performed in time. Otherwise, Chinese or Russian competitors will start emerging, either in the format of media publications or statements. We need to reliably ensure the execution of contracts. If we ignore such things, we will be losing our positions," said the expert.






According to him, in the near future Ukraine will use in combat the T-64 tanks after their thorough modernization. By the way, several thousand tanks of this model remain conserved in the warehouses of the Defense Ministry. Zghurets says that there is a similar situation with the development of the armored industry in Russia. 

Their latest Armata tank, which is only engaged in a media combat field as a propaganda weapon, will go into a mass production in just ten years. Armata is an experimental model. They promised that this year a full-scale production will already start. But we don’t see it yet. I am positive that the Armata tank will be brought to mass production in no less than 10 years. 

And we will be fighting, using modernized T-64 tanks, while they will have T-72’s," said Zghurets. By the way, in early January, a new tank was patented. The designers named the model T-Rex [or Tirex], saying that the project will become a major competitor of Russia’s Armata.

According to the concept, T-Rex should be resistant to cumulative ammo. By analogy with Armata, it will be equipped with an armored capsule able to fit in three crew members, as well as an “uninhabited” turret.

Read more on UNIAN: http://www.unian.info/economics/1739862-ukrainian-mbts-for-thailand.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399360.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has insisted on fully equipping tank units of the Ukrainian armed forces with retrofitted and overhauled tanks by modernizing the existing T-64 and T-80 tanks.

Speaking at a National Security and Defense Council meeting on Friday, Poroshenko said there had been a heated discussion in drawing up the state defense order as to what kind of military hardware needs to be procured, the presidential press service reported on Friday.

"We have the choice: either one Oplot [tank] or ten well retrofitted and overhauled T-64s or T-80s. Moreover, construction of one Oplot takes at least 18 months, while the T-80's major modernization takes 2.5 months. Therefore, our question is: either a fully-equipped tank company or one tank," Poroshenko said at the session.

"And as long as we have the resources, we need to overhaul these tanks urgently. We need primarily to provide tank units with the full amount of highly upgraded and overhauled vehicles in a very short time," he said.

*************************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/399362.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said Ukraine needs to increase its weapons exports and upgrade the production facilities of its defense enterprises.

"We need to support the growing demand for Ukrainian-produced weapons. I stress that we are not selling out, unlike some [previous] infamous defense ministers and those who took the relevant decisions. At present, we are firmly and steadily gaining the market share for the types of weapons produced in Ukraine," press service of the Ukrainian president quoted Poroshenko as saying during a meeting of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine on Friday.

The president recalled the domestic defense orders are executed on production facilities, the depreciation rate of which is 67%, or even 80% at some companies.

"Please work out, as I instructed, the program of upgrading the production facilities. Without modern production facilities we will not be able to compete efficiently on the global market and to ensure the modernization and the development of new weapons systems, which is spurred by external demands. As we are doing it now at our flagship defense industry companies, in our well-known design bureaus for the missile, aircraft, and armored vehicles industries," Poroshenko said.

According to the president, only thanks to export contracts leading Ukrainian developments do not end up piling up on the shelves, but account for 2% of the total exports of Ukraine. And this target should be increased, the president said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/economics/17...or-b-armored-vehicles-from-ukroboronporm.html

Ukraine's state-owned defense giant Ukroboronprom within the framework of the state defense order has received funding for the delivery to the Ukrainian army of several dozen Dozor-B armored personnel carriers. 





According to the press service of the concern, the order will be performed by Lviv armored plant.

"The production capacity and technological process completed in 2016 allow producing Dozor-B in series," the concern reported, adding that the plant's capacity received 100% of the workload and secured jobs for 2017.


According to Ukroboronprom, the decision to order Ukraine-made APCs was made at a meeting of the NSDC on January 27.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Ukrainian-made unmanned aerial vehicle, Leleka-100, has been tested by Ukrainian military specialists near the airfield in the city of Chernihiv.



















http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/media/ukroboronprom-napravlyaye-remontni-brygady-u-zonu-ato.html
01.02.2017
The State Concern “UkrOboronProm” – despite extremely tense situation in ATO area – formed additional mobile maintenance crews to repair military equipment for Ukrainian army.

Over short time period highly skilled UOP workers can restore damaged military equipment and send it back to the front. This allows saving time, avoiding equipment delivery to administrative area, where UOP production facilities are situated.

These crews – made of the best specialists of Kharkiv, Zhytomyr, Lviv and other armored plants that are part of the SC “Ukroboronprom” – proved their effectiveness during three years of blistering battles.

During 2014-2015 the number of mobile maintenance crews , working “in the field,” reached 53. 100-150 units of armored vehicles and other weapons were renewed by UOP specialists per week, close to the forefront.

Currently, SC “UkrOboronProm” is working closely with the Defense Ministry and other security agencies to effectively enhance the combat capability of Ukrainian army forces both by maintenance crews and through the main production facilities of UOP enterprises-participants.

**********
http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/media/dozory-dlya-ukrayinskyh-vijskovyh-budut.html





SC “UkrOboronProm” will manufacture a new batch of dozens armored vehicles “Dozor-B” for Ukrainian army due to SE “Lviv Armored Plant” funding under the state defense order. Production capacities and technological process – prepared in 2016 – allow mass production of “Dozor-B.”

“Lviv Armored Plant” funding became possible due to operational decisions of the President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko, Prime Minister of Ukraine Volodymyr Groysman, Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov, Minister of Defense of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak, Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine and the Head of Lviv Regional Administration Oleg Synyutka. On Friday, January 27, the meeting of the National Security Council was held, and on Monday the enterprise received order confirmation.

Lviv enterprise team – nearly 900 employees – is 100% loaded with work and has employment security in 2017. This allows avoiding forced leave and loading capacities of “Lviv Armored Plant.”

It should be noted that these changes will contribute to the whole complex of related enterprises all over Ukraine. 17 UOP enterprises-participants and 86 domestic different ownership enterprises are involved in cooperation production of “Dozor.”

Due to operational coordination of all branches of government and relevant decisions of Ukrainian leadership and administration of Lviv Region, military will receive the first Ukrainian armored vehicle “Dozor-B.”

Despite extremely tense situation on the front, the State Concern “UkrOboronProm” sends additional maintenance crews to ATO area to repair military equipment for Ukrainian army.

*****************




National Guard of Ukraine awarded certificates of honour to Specialists of the SE ” Kyiv Armored Plant,” working in the field repair teams directly in the ATO area. The certificates are already delivered to the enterprise.

As stated in the certificates of honour, workers of UOP SE “Kyiv Armored Plant” are thanked for “substantial assistance to military personnel involved in the conduct of anti-terrorist operation in the Luhansk region,” as well as “initiative, stamina and professionalism in the repair of armored vehicles. “

“Kyiv Armored Plant” equips Ukrainian army with armored personnel carriers BTR-3 of various modifications. The vehicle passed operation testing directly in the east of the country, having received positive reviews. “This armored personnel carrier demonstrated itself during the fighting,” – said the President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko during the meeting of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine.

Last year modern subassembly welding facilities for manufacturing BTR-3 were prepared at the enterprise. From now on “Kyiv Armored Plant” can significantly increase production, reduce costs and lay a new technological potential. This is another important step in the development of domestic armored vehicles.

Despite extremely tense situation in ATO area, the State Concern “UkrOboronProm” formed additional maintenance crews to repair military equipment for Ukrainian army. During 2014-2015 the number of mobile repair crews, working “in the field,” amounted 53. 100-150 units of armored vehicles and other weapons were renewed by UOP specialists per week, close to the forefront.


*************
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/402605.html
Ukraine has conducted successful tests of a 57-mm surface target missile for the Ukrainian Air Forces, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"I have good news. Ukroboronprom has designed new missiles for the Ukrainian Air Forces. The 57-mm surface target missiles are designed for attack helicopters and planes," he wrote on his Facebook page on Saturday.

The president said that the helicopter team hit the targets during the tests. The helicopter is also equipped with new engines and the Adros station for optical-electronic suppression.

"Only a half of a second is required to issue the 20 missile pod. It is good work, guys," the president wrote.

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/petroporoshenko/videos/943308302470229/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>






As UNIAN reported earlier, Ukroboronprom State enterprise "Konotop Aircraft Repair Plant" Aviakon" in 2016 repaired and modernized more than two dozen military helicopters for Ukrainian army. Among those, modernization of Mi-24PU1, equipped with modern electronics, new engines, powerful weapons, and has a high degree of protection that includes Adros modern protection complex. This complex foils heat-seeking missiles, protecting helicopter from man-portable air defense systems "Igla" and Stinger, as well as from air-to-air missiles type R-60 and R-73. 

State-run Ukroboronprom concern was established in 2010 to ensure effective operations and management of state-owned business entities that develop, manufacture, sell, repair, modernize and scrap weapons, military and special equipment and ammunition, and participate in military and technical cooperation. The concern incorporates over a hundred enterprises of Ukraine's defense industry.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/economics/17...-ceos-of-military-industrial-enterprises.html

As reported, the change of CEOs is a common European practice based on KPI (Key Performance Indicators) relating to the strategic vision of company development, workers' social security, as well as investment in research and production. 

According to the Ukroboronprom such decisions were taken with regard to the top management of Zhytomyr Armored Plant, Kharkiv-based Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau, Artillery Armament Design Bureau, Iskra Scientific and Production Complex, and others.

"Annual monitoring of the top management effectiveness is a standard business practice. At the beginning of the year, the CEOs take on certain obligations for production, financial performance, and the introduction of social standards. If they fulfill them, they can rely on the continued career growth. If not, other, more motivated, leaders replace them," the press service commented on the decision.

UNIAN memo. The profit from the Ukroboronprom operating activities amounted to UAH 1.4 billion in 2016, while EBITDA stood at UAH 2.4 billion. According to the results of recent years, the state concern has fully performed the state defense order, ensuring supplies to the Ukrainian army and working on arms export contracts, whose volume in 2016 increased by 25% from 2015, up to $750 million.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/403062.html

Prime Minister of Ukraine Volodymyr Groysman favors speeding up of rearmament of the Ukrainian army.

According to the press service of the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine, he said about this during a meeting with NATO Deputy Secretary General Rose Gottemoeller (performs duties of Secretary General when Jens Stoltenberg is sick).

"We need to accelerate the upgrading and re-equipment of the Ukrainian Army," a report says referring to Groysman.

He noted that the military and industrial complex of Ukraine is working on a modernization of weapons, and called for the acceleration of this process.

The prime minister also stressed the need to bring the Ukrainian army in line with NATO standards.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/404501.html

Enterprises incorporated into state-run Ukroboronprom Concern have not been selling their products to Russia since the middle of 2014, the Concern has said in a statement.

"There has been no trade with the aggressor country, as is stipulated in a Cabinet resolution dated 2014. The Concern monitors that not a single screw is shipped to the enemy. Yet, we do not rule out that other defense plants that are not part of Ukroboronprom continue cooperating with Russia in circumvention of the laws of Ukraine. However, our enterprises strictly abide by state legal acts," the statement, issued on Monday, said.

What is more, Ukroboronprom not only stopped any trade with Russia in the middle of 2014, but also launched a program to substitute Russian components.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/404713.html

Public joint-stock company Motor Sich (Zaporizhia) denies accusations of supplying AI-222 engines to Russia in 2016 avoiding a ban on defense cooperation with Russia spread by the media.

"Motor Sich has been operating in line with law and has not cooperated with Russia since the moment of adopting the official decision of authorities to ban cooperation. Supplies of AI-222 engines to Russia for Yak-130 subsonic trainer aircraft were halted in June 2014. The company did not supply them in 2015, 2016 and 2017," the company told Interfax-Ukraine on Tuesday.

At the end of 2014, Motor Sich signed a contract to supply AI-222 engines to China.

In 2014, Ukraine stopped exporting to Russia military and dual-purpose goods due to the events in Donbas and the joining of Crimea to Russia.

The Ukrainian government on May 20, 2015 severed the 1993 intergovernmental agreement with Russia in the sphere of military-technical cooperation.


----------



## Hindustani78

"Combat vehicle of 21st century": Ukrainian Oplot MBT in action 

Prime Minister of Ukraine Volodymyr Groysman during his visit to Kharkiv has inspected the performance of the Ukrainian-made Oplot main battle tank.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukroboronprom's Ukrinmash for the first time showcased its light combat helicopter KT112UD, or KT112 Combat, at IDEX 2017 in the UAE.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/405685.html

Ukrainian Foreign Minister Pavlo Klimkin has said Ukraine needs more defensive and high-tech weapons and efficient cooperation with the U.S. and NATO.

"We definitely need it. Anyway, I always say that I do not like this division into lethal and non-lethal weapons. There is a clear concept of defensive weapons. We need it," Klimkin said in an interview with the Dzerkalo Tyzhnia (Mirror Weekly, ZN.UA) answering a question on whether Ukraine needs defensive lethal weapons.

He stressed that they specially need more high-tech weapons.

"We definitely need more high-tech weapons, we need efficient cooperation with the United States and NATO," the minister said.

When asked if one can expect the new U.S. administration to provide lethal defensive weapons to Ukraine, Klimkin said: "I have an impression that these people have clear convictions and willingness to defend them... Military and technical cooperation will definitely continue, and most importantly develop."


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201702281051123135-ukrainian-smerch-domestic-rocket-round/

*Kiev recently announced that it had created a domestically-produced shell for the Smerch multiple launch rocket system (MLRS). But according to Nikolai Makarovets, director of the Splav State Research and Production Enterprise, which produces Smerch, the Ukrainian defense industry simply doesn't have the production capacity to do so.*

Earlier this month, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko announced that a new domestically-produced shell, the Olha, had been developed for the Smerch, and that the complete production cycle necessary for producing the weapon has been established. If confirmed, this would enable the Ukrainian military-industrial complex to furnish the approximately 75-95 Smerch systems in Kiev's possession with domestically-made shells.

However, according to Splav director Nikolai Makarovets, Kiev's announcement of a Ukrainian-made shell for the Smerch sounds little more than political posturing. And Makarovets should know. The Splav State Research and Production Enterprise, located in Tula, Russia, has been designing and manufacturing the Smerch ('Whirlwind') rocket artillery system since the late 1980s.

According to the veteran designer, Ukraine's Yuzhnoye Design Office is presently the only Ukrainian design bureau that's capable of developing rockets. "Before the collapse of the Soviet Union, I worked at the Yuzhnoye Design Bureau. To this day it is the only Ukraine-based design bureau capable of creating rockets…" Makarovets recalled.

However, the designer added that "at present, [Yuzhnoye] cannot create rockets of our caliber. They simply do not have the equipment necessary to develop the rocket's air frame, or a nozzle block with a two meter diameter" necessary to produce Smerch's rocket projectiles.

The designer also pointed out that the only Ukrainian manufacturer presently capable of producing rocket fuel for a Smerch rocket is the Pavlograd Chemical Plant. However, this plant has now halted its operations, Makarovets said.

Development of the Smerch rocket artillery system began in the mid-1980s, and the system was introduced into the Soviet military in 1989. *The deadly system's 12 barrels are fitted with 300mm rockets, which have an effective firing range of between 70 and 90 km, and a maximum documented range of up to 120 km*. The mobile system can be deployed for combat in less than five minutes. Several variants of the system have been produced since the USSR's collapse. In addition to Russia and Ukraine, Smerch has been exported to over a dozen countries across the former Soviet Union, the Middle East, Asia and Latin America. 

At the height of the civil war in Ukraine in 2014 and early 2015, Smerch systems were used by Ukrainian forces to fire on Donbass cities including Donetsk and Lugansk. 

Since then, Kiev has announced a series of new design projects, including the Neptun anti-ship missile, the Korshun sea- and ground-based cruise missile, and the Olha rocket projectile for MLRS systems. However, since then, there has been little word on these systems' further development, and some military experts have suggested that the new weapons were little more than the rebranding of old Soviet-era designs.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/406465.html

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has signed the law on ratification of the agreement between the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine and the government of Indonesia on cooperation in the defense industry, approved by the Verkhovna Rada on February 8.

According to the official website of the head of state, the agreement was signed on August 5, 2016 during Poroshenko's state visit to Indonesia.

The agreement introduces general principles for the development of bilateral cooperation in the defense industry between the two countries in areas of mutual interest in accordance with the laws of the states, principles of mutual respect, trust and benefit.

The areas of cooperation between Ukraine and Indonesia will include exchange of visits by senior officials, including those from the armed forces, the development of military and technical cooperation, cooperation in the defense industry and logistics, exchange of information on defense and military issues, cooperation in the development of military education and training.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine opens a new center of excellence for the training of air force pilots and crews of Mi-8 MTV, Mi-17V5, Mi-171SH, and Mi-24 helicpoters.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/407144.html

Ukraine and Pakistan start the practical implementation of the agreements in defense industry aimed at expanding cooperation in armored vehicle production under the Pakistani T-80UD tanks upgrade program.

State-run enterprise Ukrspecexport said that at the 13th International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) 2017 (the United Arab Emirates), the top managers of the Ukrainian enterprise met with representatives of Armed Forces of Pakistan. Ukraine and Pakistan signed two contracts to overhaul first five T-80UD tanks of the Pakistani Armed Forces (a pilot project) and to supply 88 tank sights to Pakistan.

The contracts were signed as part of agreements confirmed in the memorandums of cooperation signed at the IDEAS 2016 (Pakistan) in November 2016 with the participation of Ukrainian Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak, the press service said.

The IDEX 2017 was held from February 19 through February 23 in Abu-Dhabi. It is the only international defense exhibition and conference in the MENA region demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air sectors of defense.

At the IDEAS 2016 International Defense Exhibition in November 2016 Ukrspecexport and Heavy Industries Taxila (Pakistan) signed a memorandum of understanding to expand defense cooperation in repair and modernization of armed vehicles of Pakistan. The agreements achieved envisage the $600 million defense contract for Ukrainian production facilities.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/medi...onetransporteriv-shho-nadijshly-z-frontu.html

After 2 years of warfare operation, BTR 3 of various modifications were delivered to UOP SE “Zhytomyr Armored Plant”. The armored vehicles are restored and ready for use at the front.

In accordance with the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine order, the plant sent a repair crew directly to the combat zone for prompt military equipment repair. Having examined the vehicles, specialists came to conclusion that restoring the given units of the military equipment in the field conditions is not possible. Today military equipment is in the shops of the plant and, when restored, will be delivered to the ATO zone. As mentioned in the pre-inspection report, there are no cracks in hulls and welded joints, so restoring won’t take too long. This confirms high quality of Ukrainian equipment.


UKROBORONPROM enterprises-participants will produce, repair and modernize more than 600 pieces of military equipment for Ukrainian military under state guarantees. 10 UOP enterprises started working on the contracts, entered this way. UKROBORONPROM fulfilled the state defence order 100%. In the framework of the state defense order, UKROBORONPROM transferred over 2,139 units of new and modernized weapons and military equipment to the military. Of these 109 units of armored vehicles, 36 units of armament for Air Force and Air Defense; 766 units of rocket and artillery; 712 units of missiles and ammunition; 516 units of special equipment: communication, electronic warfare and navigation equipment.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/society/1817637-ukraine-test-fires-brand-new-anti-tank-missiles-video.html
Ukrainian design bureau Luch has successfully tested a new batch of anti-tank missiles. 

Ukraine 19:10, 10 March 2017 890 

The company stated that the tests had been carried out according to the customer’s order and were successfully completed. A footage from the range was earlier uploaded on the manufacturer’s YouTube channel.


As UNIAN reported earlier, Ukroboronprom had developed a new type of missiles for the Ukrainian Air Force. 80 mm missiles are designed for attack helicopters and warplanes, aimed to destroy land targets.


----------



## Hindustani78

Tests of combat modules for infantry fighting vehicles

























http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...-and-security-have-already-exceeded-5-of-gdp/
President Petro Poroshenko emphasizes that the state created preconditions for economic development and beginning of restoration and improvement of the living standards. However, such path of state development is not satisfactory for some people both outside and inside Ukraine. A significant part of the Ukrainian political community is still guided by the principle “the worse, the better”, as stated by the President.

The Head of State is confident that serious political risks endanger the economy and welfare of the people. “For us to understand that something has already been achieved, thus, we have something to lose. There is a great danger to fall back. And then, all the victims, all suffering of people would be vain,” he noted. The President would like the Ukrainian reality not to be associated with Sisyphus who has been rolling an immense boulder up a hill, only to watch it come back, repeating this action for eternity.

“The key menace is Russian military threat. And it comes not only from the occupied areas of Donbas, it is brooding along the whole border line with Russia. The right answer to this challenge is the only one: if in early 2014, expenditures for the defence equalled 1% of GDP, in 2016 we have raised them to 3.2%. And we may have to further increase it. If we take into account general expenditures for defence and security, they have already exceeded 5% of GDP,” the President stressed.

According to the Head of State, the rebirth and reinforcement of the Ukrainian Armed Forces has forced the Kremlin to multiply their efforts on the internal destabilization in Ukraine. “Information war, spreading fake news, instigation of panic and disbelief. Stimulation and simulation of protest movements and manipulation in one’s own interests by some far right groups. Promotion of a wicked idea of early elections to increase the representation of pro-Kremlin forces, sending subversive groups to Ukraine and preparation of terrorist attacks — this list of Kremlin’s tools is far from being complete,” he emphasized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*TOP 10 WEAPON SYSTEMS MADE IN UKRAINE*
*

*
*Military think-tank makes up top weaponry and military hardware list*

*Centre for Army, Conversion and Disarmament Studies 
Narodna Armiya, Kiev, Ukraine, in Ukrainian 10 Jul 09; 
BBC Monitoring Service, UK, in English, July 10, 2009 *



*TOP 10 WEAPON SYSTEMS MADE IN UKRAINE *
Military think-tank makes up top weaponry and military hardware list

Centre for Army, Conversion and Disarmament Studies 
Narodna Armiya, Kiev, Ukraine, in Ukrainian 10 Jul 09; p 4 
BBC Monitoring Service, UK, in English, July 10, 2009 

The Centre for Army, Conversion and Disarmament Studies [military think-tank] has composed a list of the top 10 innovations in weaponry and military hardware which have most impacted Ukraine's defence capability or its position on the international arms market.


High-precision destruction weapon systems, such as Kombat, Stuhna and others, which have shown the capability of Ukrainian inventors to develop new, state-of-the-art weapons, top the list, according to the centre's press service (Kiev-based state design bureau Luch).
The development and promotion of the An-148 aircraft, which helps lead the nation's plane building sector out of a crisis, takes second place (Antonov state aviation concern).
In third place is a modernized version of the radar reconnaissance Kolchuga-M system demonstrating Ukraine's ability to develop technology created in the former USSR (special design bureau of the state joint-stock holding company Topaz, the state Ukrspetseksport [arms-trading] company).
The new Oplot tank and light armour elements for the BTR-3E1 and BTR-4 armoured personnel carriers take fourth place. The new equipment may lead to the emergence of a completely new type of armoured vehicle [Kharkiv-based Morozov machine-building design bureau].
The development of the new corvette class military vessel with integrated elements and western manufactured assemblies come in fifth place (state-owned research and design centre of shipbuilding).
In sixth place is the new three-dimensional radar station Pelikan (79K6), which has allowed national radar system developers to remain among world leaders (Iskra national design and production enterprise).
A system to protect helicopters from high-precision means of destruction with an infra-red seeker is in seventh place (the Adron research and production company).
In eighth place is a new system for defending armoured vehicles from attack by Nizh- and Zaslin-type weapon systems (the [Kharkiv-based] state central bureau of critical technologies Mikrotekh).
Ninth place goes to several millimetric frequency radar systems akin to the Barsuk and Manhust (Ukrspetstekhnika holding company in 2000-04).
Rounding out the top 10 is Kontrast, a device to camouflage equipment (the Institute of Automated Systems, Ukraine's National Academy of Sciences).

https://economics.unian.info/2077946-ukrainian-arms-exports-in-2016.html


----------

